# Cheryl's Bunnies



## cheryl (Jun 11, 2009)

Ok,soi thought thati finally had toget this thing started...have been meaning to do it for weeks now ..but never mind...here i am..



Well to start of it's winter here and it's been so cold...brrr i get up in the morning and everything is just all frosty and foggyoutside...makes me wanna run back to bed and hide undermy nice warmquilt...wellpull the quiltup to my chin then cause i don't like nothing over my head but....anyway the bunies dislike the cold weather as well....especially when it's raining cause that means less outside time....but more of this inside....

Jack snoozing soundly..








zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz........







More zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz......







Dreaming offun times







Ok mum...i'm awake now













While Jack isin dream land..Ebony says peek-a-boo!







My blanket







Hey mum..wat ya doin







Charlie girllooking cute!







making herself pretty






A special moment...Jack gives Charlie sweet bunny kisses :hearts







I have more pictures to post but will have to wait for a minute while i get the bunnies settled for the night and make sure the doors and everything is locked even though my doors are always locked even when i'm home...then i'm going to turn the tv off in the loungeroom and take my laptop in bed with me.....hehe i just have to mention that two nights ago i was on my laptop while in bed while being onRO.. it was 10:30pm....umm i fell asleep and woke up at 12:20am to RO still looking at me! lol

When i have done what i need to i will then posta few more pictures


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 11, 2009)

Great pictures Cheryl. Your Jack looks alot like my Vega. I just love their dark nose. So kissable.

Look forward to more pictures. How many bunnies do you have now?

Susan


----------



## cheryl (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks Susan....yeah i just love that dark bit on his nose as well...it gives him this kind of cute character look...

but then he is quite a little character anyway...he's a quiet boy...who doesn't like Riley at all!....i am not even going to try anymore to get those two to like each other..it's just not going to happen....Jack just doesn't like him....Wally likes Riley though...bunnies are sure odd little creatures sometimes lol



Chocolate Bunny says 'I wuv you mum'







I wuv you to mummy







I weally do







Me's wuvs you to mum


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jun 11, 2009)

Your bunnies are so sweet looking and very innocent.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jun 20, 2009)

OMG, Cheryl, I love your blog! I love the pics of the babes! Choc Bunny and Jack are just so cute, but again, they all are!

How are you doing? What have you been up to? I know that I love the outside too in the summer!


----------



## cheryl (Jun 21, 2009)

I forgot about my blog hehe...

Thanks guys....the bunnies just love the comments 

Thanks Crystal...i'm doing good thanks...the bunnies are all doing good...thank goodness.



I took some new picture's today just thought i would share them..

Chocolate Bunny of course....look at the little droplets of water on Chockies fur lol,she is such a lady :rollseyes





Hay hanging out of her mouth.....farmer Choc lol







my boy Zak













Playing in the dirt








It was actually not a bad day today,the sun was out and it didn't rain yay!...it was a really nice day that i actually got all my washing done and hung out on the clothes line instead of the airer and dryer.



Oh it was my birthday last Tuesday 16th....i got bunny kisses! from Sunny as she is the only bunny who will kiss me when i say give mummy a kiss lol....i still have to get that on video..it's just way to cute....work surprised me with this double chocolate and strawberry cake...it was so yummy.

Jack my handsome boy..


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 21, 2009)

Great pictures as always Cheryl.

Happy Belated Birthday :birthday. I hope you had a great day.

Yummy Double Chocolate & Strawbweey Cake, my mouth is watering just like Chocolate Bunnies.

Susan:big kiss:


----------



## cheryl (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks heaps Susan....ohh that cake was just divine...put chocolate and strawberry together and you have heaven mmmmmm.


----------



## cheryl (Jun 22, 2009)

A video of Zakky...not great..but you do get to see a cute bunny though 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_zsru-NPCOk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_zsru-NPCOk[/ame]



Hello mum!






Close up of one handsome little bunny






Aww.. sweet baby






Mwahhhhh...cute Zakky wips






A bunny needs her shades :coolness:






Yes mum i can see you,you know!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jun 22, 2009)

I don't know how you can stand to have all that sweetness around you every day! I'll have to send you some of our heat to warm you up - it's supposed to be 100 degrees today.


----------



## cheryl (Jun 22, 2009)

I know and i love it...even though i wasn't mean't to have so many :rollseyes...a few homeless bunnies needed a home 

I love each and every one of them....they all dug a hole into my family and that is where they are staying.

And YES Pattithrow me some of that heat over... pretty please with a cherry on top lol,i'm always complaining about the cold so i need a bit of warmth 

Just worked it out....100 F=37*C....now 37degrees is getting a bit hot for me,around 30 degrees is just fine maybe a few degrees less.


----------



## SweetSassy (Jun 22, 2009)

AWE!!!!  Your bunnies are soooooooo cute!!! 

:adorable: April


----------



## cheryl (Jun 26, 2009)

Thanks!..



It's just after one in the morning here (1:20 at moment),saturday morning.....was just sitting in bed with my laptop...Anthony went out with friends earlier on and wont be home until tomorrow soit's just me and Jeremy home...he's in bed asleep....everything is so peacefully quiet...except..for.. the BUNNIES!...it's like the zoo here!...lol....my nights would just never be the same without them making a racket....when my mum comes and stays over she says 'Cheryl..how can you sleep at night' then she goes intothis funny story about what she hears them get up to...i giggle cause it's just funny...i'm so used to the noise that i don't hear itlol

Since i don't have nothing to do i thought i would post a few picture's...these are just of Jack at the moment...
















Yee Haa!







Hmm..I wonder what that is













Ohh yes..I know i'm just perfect









I'll be back in a sec to post more pictures :biggrin2:


----------



## SweetSassy (Jun 26, 2009)

I love that last pic. Lol.  The close up. 

Jack is a cutie!! :biggrin2:

** April


----------



## cheryl (Jun 26, 2009)

Ok now just a few random pictures..

Ebony and Cassidy..aww



















Wally and Riley...i haden't even posted a picture of Riley before :shock:







Please Wally...groom me







Wally!

















I have more..i'll post after...


----------



## cheryl (Jun 26, 2009)

*SweetSassy wrote: *


> I love that last pic. Lol.  The close up.
> 
> Jack is a cutie!! :biggrin2:
> 
> ** April



Hehe yeah i thought that one was cute as well


----------



## SweetSassy (Jun 26, 2009)

Your bunnies are so cute.:inlove:I love the pic's Thanks for sharing them. 

I'm gonna have to take some pic's of my bunnies and post them soon :biggrin2:Just been really busy with my daughter graduating, graduation party, My sons 3rd b-day party and then I got Married(all in one month). Hopefully the drama will end soon. Lol.


----------



## Kyla (Jun 26, 2009)

Your bunnies are so adorable, I love their sweet eyes!


----------



## cheryl (Jun 27, 2009)

April..wow things sure have been busy for you....and yes you will have to post pictures of your little guys :nod

Thanks Kyla!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jun 27, 2009)

Haha, I frequently wake up in the middle of the night and hear all the bunnies tossing and banging. Snowball is the worst. I keep trying to tell her that rabbits are quiet animals.

Love all the pictures. Now that I've gotten my cuteness fix for the day, I can get a few things accomplished.


----------



## cheryl (Jun 27, 2009)

Gosh Patti,i just cannot tell you all the noises that i hear during the night,i hear them jingle their little balls lol....but boy can they make a fair bit of noise for something so small...



I have some pictures of Wally and Riley on the way...i'll post them as soon as they are uploaded


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jun 27, 2009)

Great pictures and a wonderful updates, also a very belated Happy Birthday!

I try to explain to people that bunny's have personalities and they just don't get it. What a group of characters you get to enjoy everyday.


----------



## SweetSassy (Jun 27, 2009)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> Haha, I frequently wake up in the middle of the night and hear all the bunnies tossing and banging. Snowball is the worst. I keep trying to tell her that rabbits are quiet animals.
> 
> Love all the pictures. Now that I've gotten my cuteness fix for the day, I can get a few things accomplished.


As soon as I go to bed thats when the buns wake up and start making their noise. I can hear them running and playing with the kitty balls. It's so cute to hear it


----------



## cheryl (Jun 27, 2009)

You know wabbitdad....Ican tell anyone about each and every bunny's personality...people look at me and shake their head and give me this weird look,when i tell them that lol.....and thanks!



Well i had taken Wally and Riley outside today,i have my backyard divided off so all the bunnies can be out at the same time without Jack trying to get to Riley so he can rip him to shreds....i'm sure he would if he could!....Wally is the only boy that has no problem with Riley...they're alway's together.....Jack decided he don't like Wally no more either,not that they were great friends before anyway....Wally and Riley get on with the girls though....but i think Maggie don't really like Riley though....ugh bunnies....why do they have to be so difficult?!

Anyway back to my backyard....my dad had come down a few months ago to put the fence up for me....gosh the things i do for my bunnies just so they can all be happy,it's good having the two sides though...happy bunnies!

So today i took my rake and i intended to rake up ALL the leaves on the side that Wally and Riley go when they go outside.....ugh i dislike winter so much...everything look's so dreary and horrible....but yeah i did get a bit of raking up done with Wally hanging around like a little child....he was playing in the pile of leaves that i raked up..it was an ok day for a winter's day but tomorrow..ohh today cause it's 3:00am here..it's supposed to be raining again..ugh!!

First here are just two videos i took....I have a few more but didn't upload them yet

Again not the most exciting,but you get to see cute bunnies

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ersJpWPGcwM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ersJpWPGcwM[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vSH6wmfIywE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vSH6wmfIywE[/ame]

Now onto the picture's






















and off he goes!!


















Go Wally!!







Aww...











As i was taking this picture a bird flew just above and made a noise and scared Wally...see the look on his face








Ok well that's it for now i'll have to finish tomorrow cause it's now 3:45am...at the moment i can hear what sounds like a tug of war with the bigbox the bunnies have,somebunny is having a drink of water

Goodnight bunnies!!.....ohh good morning lol


----------



## SweetSassy (Jun 29, 2009)

I love Riley's coloring. He's so cute. :blushan:


----------



## Kohana (Oct 23, 2009)

They are all so cute!! I love Cassidy's colouring. It's the same as one of my kitties.


----------



## cheryl (Oct 26, 2009)

Thankyou....and yeah,i just love Cassidy's colouring...i love the dark grey on his nose...so cute!

The bunnies are all doing well...nothing has changed reallyexcept for Jack.

Marley still know's how to get into the kitchen cupboard if it is left slightly open..the little bugga...she pulls things out of the cupboard! lol.

Chocolate bunny is still miss prissy...ohh i'm the best! bunny...she is such a girl....

Ebony is still the quiet and ohh i'm so sweet girl

Charlie is...well...Charlie...she's like my little tom boy

Zak is oh i'm a big boy,but i'm very gentle

Wally..is just like ohh i'm the cutest boy and i know it

Cassidy is blind...he just goes with the flow,he's my little bunny love

Josie thinks she's a little angel...but i know better...i just let her think she is lol

Sunshine...well she's like a bunny mum...the way she takes care of Jack is just the sweetest...she's the only bunny that gives me kisses so freely

Riley just wants to fit in,but Zak don't really like him anymore either...before it was just Jack who didn't like Riley....maybe Riley looked at him in a funny way lol

Maggie is just a carefree girl

Jack is another quiet one,he used to have an attitude like he was better then any other bunny lol..yet he was just a gentle loving boy.



Gosh i really need to update this blog with new pictures...i will have to get and upload the pictures to photobucket..


Chocolate bunny said that i have to post a picture of the most beautiful girl in the world...






Lots more pictures to come


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Oct 26, 2009)

Chocolate bunny is so cute.

:hug: to boy Jack


----------



## jessicalovesjesse (Oct 26, 2009)

I love your lops.

Adorable buns.
:bunnydance:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 27, 2009)

Umm. that would be most beautiful bun girl in the world!:biggrin2::inlove:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 27, 2009)

Dang it, Cheryl! There are way too many photos to reply to, I love all the buns, they are just gorgeous! What am I to do??!!:duelanic:


----------



## cheryl (Nov 2, 2009)

Thankyou guys...and Chocolate bunny say's a big thankyou 

I still need to get more pictures up...will probably do it over the weekend.



Well now i'm a little worried about Maggie..she isn't quite herself this evening,she won't eat her pellet's but i gave her a few oats to try and she only just ate a few and left the rest...strange for her....so i gave her some infacol... her stomache seemed a bit quiet also...so i think she might have gas...this will be the second time in just over a week now and nothing has really changed except for the weather,it has been hot then cool....and for the last few days it has been hot,and it was quite a warm day today until the afternoon and it did a sudden drop in temp and it was much cooler,so i'm thinking the weather might have something to do with it...i don't know.

I have no idea how old Maggie is as she was a stray bunny,living on my son's friend's front yard...the mum's husband tried to shoo her away by using the hose on her,but she kept coming back to their house...when Jeremy came home and told me one day,i ended up telling Helen,the mum that i will take her in as i thought that was a cruel thing her hubby was doing to her..that was back in January 06.

For a homeless bunny,sheis an awesome bunny,she had the one ear up and one ear down thing going on...and she still does to this day....a while ago though she had both ears down and she looked pretty funny...i just wasn't used to seeing her like that lol...but she later went back to normal....i guess she just felt like a change lol...silly girl....she confused me that day as she looked like Marley.

But not knowing how old she is makes it really hard...i just wish there was some way that you could roughly estimate a bunny's age...she could be an old bunny for all i know...and i just worry about her.

Maggie has never had any health issues since i've had her...she has only had gas just a few times in the three years.

I hate it when one of my bunnies just aren't well!

So now it's just another worry added to my list of worries

This is my Maggie...she is such a pretty thing






This is not a very good picture...but just look at her eye lashes!...she has such pretty eyes..hehe you cannot see the other ear as it's sticking straight in the air...too funny...and too adorable...It looks like she has only one ear lol


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Nov 2, 2009)

Maggie is adorable. I hope she feels better soon.


----------



## SweetSassy (Nov 2, 2009)

She is beautiful... I love her eyelashes :inlove:

Hope she feels better soon.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 3, 2009)

She is a adorable, hope she feels better soon. Give her some extra nose rubs from me.


----------



## tonyshuman (Nov 3, 2009)

What a sweet girl! I can't believe anyone would spray her with a hose!:nonono:

Hope her belly feels better soon!


----------



## sharlaelizabeth (Nov 3, 2009)

She's so sweet :hearts: I hope she feels better soon!


----------



## cheryl (Nov 4, 2009)

Sorry guys,i was mean't to reply to this earlier,

Thankyou for the well wishes 

Maggie is doing better now..i was worried cause it was the second time she wasn't well in just over a week...so maybe it had something to do with the weather...it had been in the mid 30's...and it was hot..then all of a sudden the temp dropped....no wonder why people and animals get sick in this kind of weather.

I'm just glad she is ok and was probably just gas....but i do worry bout her cause i just don't know how old she is.

And yes,i thought that was quite cruel how the dad was squirting her with the hose,that's why i said i would take her,i just couldn't leave a bunny living on the street.

And the most amazing thing was,she was such a gentle girl,so i had been wondering did she get out on her own from her previous home or what...cause she never tried to run away when i went to pick her up from Helen's home,she was just sitting under a bush by their fence out the front,and i held her and she didn't even struggle....so it just makes me wonder if she used to be someones beloved bunny that found a way out....just makes me wonder bout her.

I have no idea what breed she is either...a mix of this and that i suppose....she has a funny chest though,it reminds me of a pouch lol....like she could carry a little baby in there lol....it's a lot different looking than my other bunnies chest.

Her eyes are just the prettiest though....such long eye lashes...i'm jealous of her lol.

Thanks again guys


----------



## cheryl (Dec 5, 2009)

Thought i would finally get around to posting new pictures of the bunnies...umm i have been way to slack lol.



It was such a lovely day today...it was just like a beautiful spring day...but instead we are into the first five days of summer...i'm dreading when the heat sets in...but today was great..this is the weather that my bunnies just love..with the warm sunshine and that lovely warm breeze.

Well i just cannot believe that christmas is almost upon us...i'm sure it comes quicker every year....but i'm looking forward to the 24th dec as that is when Palmers (my work) close,and reopen on the 4th Jan...i cannot wait for the break.

School holidays start next week,my son Jeremy will be home from school for six weeks...he says yay for the christmas holidays...when he goes back to school next year he will be in year nine of high school.



Well i suppose i better post some pictures of the bunnies then...

Here's Zak...

I didn't dig this hole..i swear..it was ummm...Marley







MMM..my favourite..






I'll just chin this..






And i'll chin this side as well...







Handsome boy..sitting under the big hay box






Yeah i know i'm good looking...






Take my picture mum..don't worry about Chocolate bunny...shes always the camera hog...






Hey Chockie....tell me i'm cute...







Lots more to come....i also have pictures of my rattie girls to post soon...uploading now...


----------



## cheryl (Dec 5, 2009)

Marley says...hey you up there....down here...look at me!

















Maggie...she looks like Marley except for her ears..


































Still more to come yet lol


----------



## cheryl (Dec 5, 2009)

I thought i would post a few pictures of my rat girls before i post more pictures of the bunnies...i have so much more to post of the rest of the bunnies yet.

I have two rattie girls called Macey and Violet...my nieces friend was looking for a home for them as she wasn't giving them the attention they needed..and yeah i believe that cause when i got them last year they did nothing but bite...and boy did they bite hard,i was kinda scared to even put my hand in their cage to pick them up...but months of working with them paid off in the end as they slowly stopped biting,and now they do not bite at all,cause we give them so much attention and heaps of free run time...they are good little girls now.

When i took them in i changed their names as they had weird names that just weren't normal so Macey for the white one is was and Violet for the dark brown one,i call her Violet crumble after the chocolate bar lol...Violet is the timid one...Macey is no where as timid as Violet...i had bought them a new cage and everything the day i got them and they loved it cause they had lots of room....they didn't come with a cage so i have no idea what they were in before.

So here they are finally....

Violet...miss i'm so shy...







Macey...
















Yes i'm shy...






I'm so cute...











Hey..waddya doin boy!






Peek a boo..i see you


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Dec 5, 2009)

yah for updates. I hope there's more I want photo's of my Jack!!


----------



## Fancy77 (Dec 5, 2009)

WOW what great pics of all you babies. 

I was watching a Discovery Channel Documentary on Christmas. I didnt realize it was summer by u and u have no snow on xmas. I have no problems trading houses with you till the seasons change lol let me know lol


----------



## cheryl (Dec 5, 2009)

Yep Rebecca,i have new pictures of Jack coming later today as well..i have so much to post cause i haven't done it in such a long time lol.

Denise..i would love to trade just cause i want to have a traditional christmas with the snow and everything,i would love that!...i love watching chritmas movies and always wish i was there.

But in a way,you cannot beat a good ol aussie christmas in the summer...you can sit out the back and have a barbie..(BBQ)....just lovely!


----------



## cheryl (Dec 5, 2009)

The one and only Miss Chocolate bunny...






Hey mum..






She's getting to be a little fatty











sisters..Chockie and Marley..






Pretty girl..Marley






Mum..i told you to take pictures of me..not Chockie..


----------



## SweetSassy (Dec 5, 2009)

OMG....U have the cutest bunnies!!! :inlove:


----------



## BethM (Dec 6, 2009)

*cheryl wrote: *


> Hey mum..


Awwww! I love this picture!!!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Dec 6, 2009)

:waiting: Still waiting for my Jack update. I'll be sad in 7hrs if they're no pictures of Jack when I get up before I go to Class. I might have to check from my cell phone on my lunch break if there not there...


----------



## cheryl (Dec 6, 2009)

Thanyou guys 

Yeah Chocolate bunny is just a little beauty and she knows it too!



Oh Rebecca lol..i'm sorry..i will get them up before i go to bed tonight...my bad lol

But i do have a few pictures of Ebony and my blind boy Cassidy...











What ya doin Cassidy?
















Cute bunny butt







Jack is coming..


----------



## cheryl (Dec 6, 2009)

Ok here we go...we have Jack pictures...i took these tonight...not long ago actually

Jack has been doing well..i didn't take him outside today..it was a little to warm and i'm kinda scared of him getting fly strike so i think it's safe for him to stay inside for the time being...i brought some grass inside for him and boy he hogged into it....

I also wasn't sure to update him here or in his own thread...but i thought i would just post it here since i was posting all the other bunnies anyway...but next time i will update in his own thread.

Picture time...





He was cleaning his foot in this picture





Super gorgeous boy


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Dec 6, 2009)

Yah, Jack Pictures  He's such a handsome boy. Well all your bunnys are adorable but I'm in love with Jack


----------



## tonyshuman (Dec 6, 2009)

Woohoo! Nice update! All the bunnies are so cute, and so are the rats!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Dec 6, 2009)

Great updates, what great pictures.


----------



## cheryl (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks guys 

I was feeling rather kinda bad cause i hadn't updated their blog for such a long time,sometimes it just takes me a while to finally getting around to doing things.

All the bunnies have been doing so good...that's good for me cause it means less worry...Maggie and Josie still don't really like each other...since Josie had head tilt last year...and Maggie had bitJosie's nose...i don't think Josie has ever forgiven her for that and they cannot be together anymore.

Cassidy my blind bunny is just adorable....he has started to get his courage up a little now,and when i take him outside he does that little crazy bunny run...ohh my goodness he looks so cute..cause he does it just a little bit...he quickly takes off one way then stops and does the same thing the other way...it has taken him such a long time to do that,and it's just that more special cause he's blind...it just makes me fall so much in love with him.

I love my bunnies so darn much that i often wonder how did i ever get along before they came into my life....they just keep giving and giving and giving...through the good times and the bad...they have all innocentlytouched my life in more ways than one..they give me so much...more than anyone will ever know.

People at work are just amazed at the way i talk and treat my bun buns....i told them today that i'm going to buy a santa hat and dress them up all christmassy lol....i got some funny looks...but now i have to send some people a text over the weekend showing them my bunnies dressed up lol.

I love where i work now much better than my old job...i'm just so glad....we do have such a great time at work which makes the day go quick...we have been listening to christmas carols the last few days...it just puts people in the christmas mood....of course there are a few guys who complain though..they don't like listening to them lol....i suppose you will always get someone who will complain about something

I have always been a very shy person,and it takes me a long time to be able to fit in...in new situations....but everyone has made me feel like i belong...i'm still the quietest one there though..but that's me anyway..i have always been shy and quiet...something i just never out grew.

I have to say though that i always feel so much better when i come home and i'm greeted by my beautiful bunnies...what an awesome thing to come home to.

I don't know what i'm doing for Christmas day yet...it's just me and my two boys and we usually go to my sisters house for the day,my mum and her husband come down from Murray Bridge which is up in the country...but it's not to far to travel thank goodness....and my sisters five girls...we always have a great time.

My mum has a non cancerousbrain tumour,she's not sick and you would never guess anything is wrong with her....so every year that we get to spend christmas with her is so much more special...

Well i guess i have babbled on a lot so i will leave more for later....still have so much more to say though

Anyway,thankyou for the lovely comments guys and my very special bunny wunny's all send their very sweet love to you all :big kiss:


----------



## cheryl (Dec 10, 2009)

We have our work Christmas lunch next friday,the 18th...that's when we do our Kris Kringle (secret santa)..i wish we didn't have to do it though....Julie came around yesterday with everyone's names in a box which you cannot see....I got John who is the accountant..I'm just going to get him some chocolates...he loves chocolate anyway...lunch will be yummy though and i am looking forward to it.



Ebony was doing something funny last night...i had this blanket on a kinda low table..and the blanket had a long string that was hanging from it and Ebony was trying to grab it with her teeth lol...it was so cute that i was just giggling the whole time while i was watching her....it was one of those times that i needed my camera handy....a classic kodak moment lol...she reminded me of a cat playing with a piece of string...it was just adorable!



I just have a few pictures to share...

Ebony destroying a box






My gorgeous boy Zak...






Awwprecious boy..






Chockie says Hawoooo


----------



## mistyjr (Dec 10, 2009)

Very Cute


----------



## Fancy77 (Dec 10, 2009)

Love the close up shot


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Dec 11, 2009)

Great photo's, such beautiful bunny's.


----------



## hln917 (Dec 11, 2009)

You have gorgeous bunnies!! They're all look like little teddy bears!


----------



## cheryl (Dec 12, 2009)

Thankyou for the lovely comments guys...i'll be sure to pass them onto the bunnies 



Gosh i have so much catching up to do with lots of pictures

First here is Wally up on my bed,Riley was there somewhere as well lol











Just about to jump down






Riley











I wonder what's in here....something for me?











Cassidy and Ebony
















Cassidy playing....he might be blind..but he sure loves to play








I have a short video of Cassidy throwing that red lid around,i'll have to upload it and post it...it's cute!



I know i need a much better camera,which i hope to get sometime soon...my pictures aren't the best


----------



## cheryl (Dec 12, 2009)

Thankyou for the lovely comments guys...i'll be sure to pass them onto the bunnies 



Gosh i have so much catching up to do with lots of pictures

All these pictureswere actually from today..

First here is Wally up on my bed,Riley was there somewhere as well lol












Just about to jump down






Riley











I wonder what's in here....something for me?











Cassidy and Ebony

















Cassidy playing....he might be blind..but he sure loves to play








I have a short video of Cassidy throwing that red lid around,i'll have to upload it and post it...it's cute!



I know i need a much better camera,which i hope to get sometime soon...my pictures aren't the best


----------



## cheryl (Dec 12, 2009)

I thought i would post a sweet little slideshow i made of the bunnies

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S2IWemZJ7-U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S2IWemZJ7-U[/ame]


----------



## cheryl (Dec 13, 2009)

It was such a beautiful glorious day today!



I just took these very cute pictures of wally about an hour ago...he is just super gorgeous...i'm always saying to him..where's Wally! lol











:inlove:


----------



## Myia09 (Dec 13, 2009)

Awwwww what an adorable photo!


----------



## cheryl (Dec 13, 2009)

Wally says thanks Myia

My little Wally is such a cutie though..i love the way he moves his ears...he seems to be able to hold them in all kinds of positions...so cute!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Dec 15, 2009)

I think your pictures are great!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Dec 18, 2009)

They are sooo cute, Cheryl, thanks for sharing them!! Eee!inkbouce:

Watching the vid now! Thanks, Cheryl!

I know we'll talk soon, but, just want to say Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## cheryl (Dec 20, 2009)

Thanks guys! 

I went to my work lunch last friday,and the food was terrible...well for me anyway cause the menu consisted mainly seafood...and i hate seafood!...it was a set menu and what was on there is what we were all having...i felt kinda bad because i was knocking back all the seafood...i think the main thing i had eaten was the potatoes and buttered veggies lol...i did make myself eat a small piece of king fisher fish though....it just wasn't my kind of food...and i can be very fussy too....on the menu was beef cheeks....well i didn't eat it just cause it's meat from the cheeks lol...yeah i know....everything was so great except for the food....we all just had a great time.

Anyway,at 2:40pm,the boss and some of the other guys went off to play a game of golf...gee i just could not be bothered to play such a game....so i said all my goodbyes to all my co workers...and then i went home....



I have a few pictures i'm just about to upload


----------



## cheryl (Dec 24, 2009)

;Well i have finished work nowuntil the 4th Jan,which is when i go back...yay for the break.

And since it's the school holidays,i might take my youngest son Jeremy to Harhndorf for the day...it's like a little german town up in the Adelaide hills...it's not that far really...maybe an hour drive...they have this old fashioned lolly shop there..mmm the little kid in me wants to go lol.

Well it's also christmas eve here...i have done what i have needed to do...i just don't think i could have went to the shops today,cause i know how crowded the shops would be,so i made sure i did my shopping yesterday which was just bad enough anyway....i just love all the christmas hype and everything..but i just hate the crowds,and not being able to find a car park.

I got the bunnies a few toys...i got them a few wicker balls,and these wooden thingys.....these...






I got them two,cause that's all they had,i wish they had more but i will have to wait until they get more in,i have never seen them in the pet shop before...they were $25 each,a bit pricey,but it's not very often that i find things like that for the bunnies,and it is just mainly something for them to chew...i have one for the rats..but in rat size of course.

We are expecting warm weather tomorrow for christmas day,it usually is always a warm day every year on christmas.

Anyway,i'm happy for my break!



A few pictures to come...


----------



## cheryl (Dec 24, 2009)

Chocolate bunny watches as Zak grooms himself..






Still a watchin..






Hey Zakky..you missed a spot..






And my special little lady...






:inlove:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Dec 24, 2009)

Cheryl those two are so cute.


----------



## cheryl (Dec 30, 2009)

Rebecca,i know!..especially Chocolate bunny 



It is hot here today...i hate the heat...i cannot stand to be out in the sun on hot days,and yet i hate being cooped up in the house all day as well...in summer on hot days,my home is always shut up,so it's in darkness...but at the end of the day it's always a relief to open up my home again,i just have to have my back door open all the time when I'm home,except for night of course...if I'm closed up for to long i start to feel claustrophobic,and i hate that feeling....thinking about being claustrophobic..when i was just a little girl...maybe about 9 or so..maybe a bit younger...i can't remember exactly...my dad who is an electrition was installing our air con,the one that goes in the roof and each room has a vent...lol i cannot remember the name lol...anyway..he made the control centre from my mum's linen closet...he had sectioned it of and it just left a small part in the cupboard..and he needed just one of something,which i cannot remember what it was now...and cause i was the smallest..i had to get in there...i was terrified of that tiny space that i couldn't even turn around in....ugh..creeps me out just thinking about it....haha

The bunnies hate this heat,they hate not being able to go out and play

I gave the rats a little frozen water bottle,and they love it lol..not like my bunnies..who just flick or nudge their frozen water bottles aside ....I have the air con on anyway..so it's cool in here...oh my gosh..i go to go out the back yard and it's like walking into the sahara desert.

I went shopping this afternoon...and was just soglad to be back home..the shops were so busy cause of all the after christmas sales...oh..oh..oh...i love sales!!!...i can be such a terrible impulse shopper...but i'm trying really hard to stop it now,i was a good girl today:biggrin2:...i did buy the bunnies a few more cats toys though...you know the little balls with the bells inside...the ones i got today are so much better though cause they are more of a harder plastic kind..and boy does the bellsound louder...the bunnies just love these ones...all i'm hearing is ding..ding...ding...dingdingding..ding..ding lol...they make me laugh.

Ohh,i made this yummy chocolate and strawberry spongecake today with heaps of fresh whipped cream...oh what delight!...i'm so proud of myself sometimes lol...i'm not much of a baker...so when i do make something..i'm quite happy lol

On another note...Wally is being a little love bug today..all he wants to do is hang around me...sit by me....stand on his hind legs so he makes sure that i see him lol...i just love it when my bunnies act all silly..it makes wanna just pick them up and give em a big squeeze 


Well i thought i would just share this cute picture of Riley


----------



## nicolevins (Dec 30, 2009)

Your bunnies are too cute!! Im guessing you sort of like (mini) lops?:huh:spintongue lol

Nice blog


----------



## Fancy77 (Dec 30, 2009)

I want heat I will trade ya...Love the pic!!!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Dec 30, 2009)

Great Story Cheryl you made me laugh. 
Love the the photo of Wally


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Dec 30, 2009)

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> I want heat I will trade ya...Love the pic!!!



:yeahthat: I'll even throw in the snow and ice!

Nice job on controlling your shopping urge.


----------



## Myia09 (Dec 30, 2009)

Cheryl I got the same little tropical stick thing..and FYI the dye runs! I had that trouble on my carpet and blanket. D:


----------



## cheryl (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks guys 

Yeah,i just love my little loppy babies...they are just the cutest little things

Oh and if yas want the heat..you all can gladly have it...i don't want it..well not the hot summer sun anyway...i wish it could be spring all year round...*sighs* if onlylifewas so kind lol

But i wouldn't mind some of that snow and ice though...especially today since it was over 40*C...*sings a song*...feel it hot..hot..hot...it was just a terrible hot day and i didn't do a thing lol,but it would have been great to roll around in that snow lol...i watched dvds all day....since i have nearly had my week off from work...i don't wanna go back *puts on sad face* lol.

While i was home today,i kept thinking about all the sales that are going on,and i really just wanted to go out....i think if it wasn't so darn hot,i just might have untied myself and went shopping lol...but i keep saying to myself...no.. i.. must.. resist.. temptation lol...boy is that hard....luckily the shops are all closed tomorrow..ohh i mean today....it's 12:45am friday morning...the new year has begun.

So that is my new years resolution...not to spend so much money! lol...i have to stop it.

Gee the fireworks are all calming down now...the bunnies did not like the noise at all...the funny thing is..fireworks are banned here...but i guess things will never stop people anyway.

I watched back to the future tonight.. i just love that movie for some reason,i don't mind the other's,but the first one is the best.

At this moment i am listening to ding ding ding lol...i think the bunnies are playing catchy with their balls hehe.

Oh and i didn't realize the colours would run on those stick thingy's,i actually thoughtthe bunnies would love em...but noooo...they have only really chinned it lol...as if to say...well i'm not really interested in that stupid thing but i'll just chin it anyway..i'll claim it before the others do lol



Well since it's the new year here already i must say....

Happy new year every bunny and their slaves


----------



## cheryl (Jan 1, 2010)

Peek a boo!













I thought i would just post the next two pictures to show how hard it is to get a good picture of a black bunny...maybe it's just my camera..i don't know















I have two black bunnies....Sunshine and Ebony...now Sunny is no-where nearas black as Ebby...Sunny has like golden bits in her fur and her fur is a kind of afaded black...that's the best way i could put it lol....but Ebby is pure black...her fur is strikingly silky shinyblack.

This is Sunshine.....you can see how she has a differen't colour in her fur

In this picture..Josie is sitting with Sunny and Charlie is laying down behind them








Gorgeous as ever....


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 1, 2010)

great pics they r soo cute


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jan 1, 2010)

LOL Cheryl it helps too if the bunny stays put for a sec.


----------



## pocketsizedrhino (Jan 1, 2010)

Oh I love all of those lop ears!


----------



## cheryl (Jan 1, 2010)

Thankoo people's

It's funny cause sometimes when i take a picture of Ebby she looks like a big black blob,sometimesi can just see alittle shiny eye looking at meLOL


----------



## cheryl (Jan 24, 2010)

Just wanted to post these couple of pictures

Just look at miss Chocolate bunny,she is definitely no princess when she eats....and we also have Zak and Chockies sis Marley..







Move over ladies..ima squeezin in..







More to come


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 24, 2010)

AwwwHow cute.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 24, 2010)

Wonderful pictures.

I have a black lop too and when I look at the pictures later, I sometimes have to look really hard to see which end is facing the camera.


----------



## cheryl (Jan 26, 2010)

Well first off,it was Australia Day today..whoo hoo!...i had no work today as it was a public holiday...so i just advantage of the beautiful weather and cleaned and dusted the whole house..rearranged some furniture...it was a good day..i got a lot of things done.

It was Maggies fourth Gotcha Day yesterday...I cannot believe she has been with me for four years...gosh i remember the day i picked her up from my sons friend house...Maggie had taken refuge in their front garden in the bushes....Helens husband was not happy and wanted her off...so he was trying to squirt her with the hose...i thought that was very cruel when Helen was telling me...Anyway i think i have told Maggies story before in this blog so i won't go into more detail

Maggie was such a pretty bunny,she had beautiful eyes as well....she also has this one ear up and one ear down thing going on...it gives her this quirky kind of look...very cute!

I don't know how old she is though...i would really love to have some kind os an idea,when i first picked her up that day i was first going to call her Honey...i called itto her for one day and it always never seemed to suit her...i was thinking about another name when Jeremy the simpson fanatic mentioned Maggie the baby..so that is where her name came from lol

Ok onto some pictures that i took today...

I'm so cute..


























:inlove:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jan 26, 2010)

Happy Belated Gotcha Day Maggie. She's a beautiful bun.


----------



## cheryl (Jan 27, 2010)

Maggie says a big thankyou to you


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 27, 2010)

*cheryl wrote: *


> Just wanted to post these couple of pictures
> 
> Just look at miss Chocolate bunny,she is definitely no princess when she eats....and we also have Zak and Chockies sis Marley..
> 
> ...


Too cute Cheryl! Ughhhh, I want to squeeze them all. Hee.:biggrin2:


----------



## yngmea (Jan 27, 2010)

awww they are all adorable


----------



## Myia09 (Jan 27, 2010)

I love feeding time photos!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 27, 2010)

Happy belated gotcha day Maggie!


----------



## cheryl (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks everyone 

Yeah i just love feeding time in my home,especially since i have a bunch of piggies,all you hearat tea timeis munch,munch,crunch,crunch lol...and just watching all those little mouths chewing is just a laugh....i love it!



Maggie waves her little paw and says thankyou and that she had a bunderful day.


----------



## cheryl (Jan 30, 2010)

Well i just had to post this picture!

Marley going through the shopping bag lol...it was funny cause Marley is usually hanging out in the loungeroom with a few of the others,i didn't see her in the kitchen,she just popped out of nowhere lol...i had put the bag down and went to shut the front door..came back and i caught Marley like this lol

Most times when my bunnies do something funny or mischievious i miss getting a picture cause my camera is never around handy when i need it..but this time it happened to be sitting on the cupboard...i only got the one picture though,as i'm sure she thought ..ooo..ooo mum's back!..and had popped her head out of the bag lol

Sprung!!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jan 30, 2010)

LOL Cheryl very cute. There was one time we left a loaf of bread on the floor and had Fluffy and Monsters out. We later noticed Fluffy had been gone for a long time he has pigging out the bread :O


----------



## cheryl (Jan 30, 2010)

Oh my gosh Rebecca,that's so funny!,i giggled out loud...Zak has pulled things out of the shopping bag before lol....bunnies can be so mischievious sometimes.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 30, 2010)

*cheryl wrote: *


> Oh my gosh Rebecca,that's so funny!,i giggled out loud...Zak has pulled things out of the shopping bag before lol....bunnies can be so mischievious sometimes.


Oh yeah! Especially e-lops.


----------



## cheryl (Jan 31, 2010)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> *cheryl wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Oh my gosh Rebecca,that's so funny!,i giggled out loud...Zak has pulled things out of the shopping bag before lol....bunnies can be so mischievious sometimes.
> ...






Haha..now that would be funny to see lol



Well since i was in my room and Wally was in there as well,i thought i would just take a few pictures of my little guy...Riley didn't jump up like he usually does,he stayed under my bed,will get some of him and Wally together later.






Mmm..i wonder what this is






What did you say mum...i'm cute...yeah i know i am






Just hanging out on my bed











Bye mum...i have better things to do


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jan 31, 2010)

Ahh wally is so cute


----------



## cheryl (Jan 31, 2010)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> Ahh wally is so cute



I know...he's such a sweet boy,and he's turning into a little lover boy,when i'm in my room,Wally will just sit there and stare at me...so of course i have to stop what i'm doing and i go and cuddle with him...he makes me do what he wants lol...like most of my bunnies do lol...

A lot of the times he will just jump up on my bed to see what i'm doing,he's a funny little boy...he expresses himself by his ears,sometimes they will be flat down...another time he will have them both pointing out to the sides...then he might have them half up half down..it's just so cute.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jan 31, 2010)

Can I have him?


----------



## cheryl (Jan 31, 2010)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> Can I have him?



Ummm...no lol....you give me Smokies and D.C:nod



Boy i have been running back and fourth...i'm making lasagna for tea and i usually cook it in the oven but i put it in the microwave this time...it turned out just fine...first time i cooked it in the microwave lol


----------



## cheryl (Jan 31, 2010)

I just remembered this picture i have of Wally,it's a funny one....i was cleaning my back yard and i was putting the leaves and what not into a rubbish bag,and when i filled it up i just leaned it against the fence and i went to get another bag.

Well i couldn't spot Wally anywhere,so i'm calling Wally..Wally where are you?!....Jeremy my son says...'mum he's not going to answer you' lol...Wally reminds me of that character where's Wally lol..

Anyway we ended up finding him...guess where i found him?!...it was the last place i looked and then it was by accident lol...he waslying on top of the rubbish bag lol...with all the leaves and stuff lol....gosh that was a few years back now...but i still remember that day very clear.

I will dig out the picture and post it here.


----------



## cheryl (Jan 31, 2010)

Whoo Hoo!..i found it!

That fence is no longer there anymore...i took it down a couple of years ago now

Where's Wally!....you cannot even see his face lol.....see why i had such a hard time finding him lol...

Hehe..he was quite comfy in there....


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 31, 2010)

That is so cute, Cheryl! Cutie Patootie.


----------



## cheryl (Jan 31, 2010)

LOL..i know Crystal..and thanks!


----------



## cheryl (Jan 31, 2010)

Me and Wally...

Wally has his little aussie bandana on...so cute!







And one without his bandana


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jan 31, 2010)

cheryl wrote:


> *Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Can I have him?
> ...


Sorry Cheryl i'm not willing to trade


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jan 31, 2010)

I like the pictures of you and Wally


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 31, 2010)

Great pictures!


----------



## bearbop (Jan 31, 2010)

ALl of these pictures are of lops, HOW CUTE AND AWSOME IS THAT


----------



## cheryl (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks for the lovely comments guys 

And yeah..this is my very own lop heaven...except for Maggie as i don't know what breed she is.


----------



## cheryl (Feb 1, 2010)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> cheryl wrote:
> 
> 
> > *Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *
> ...


Hmmmpp..not fair Rebecca....lol


----------



## cheryl (Feb 5, 2010)

Miss high all mighty...in other words..Chocolate bunny..is all of a sudden being a little bugga...when it's time for the bunniesto come inside she has started to run away and tries to hide,she tries to hide behind the BBQ where it's hard to reach her,lil ratbag..i don't know why she's doing this as she was always such a good girl about coming inside,she has been doing this for around the last two weeks.

I always have to try and coax her out,i think it's cute though the way she sits behind the BBQ and just looks at me as if to say...haha..mummy!

Shes my little princess...


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Feb 5, 2010)

LOL Cheryl, She telling you it's not time. Since they've missed so much outside already. At least she's not stupid and knows where you can't get at her


----------



## SweetSassy (Feb 5, 2010)

Cute pic's of you and Wally 



She is beautiful :inlove:


----------



## cheryl (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks April,Chocolate bunny really is a beautiful girl..i'm sure she knows it to lol

Rebecca,the funny thing is..she will justsit there and watch the others go in..she won't budge...i'm like 'come on Chockie'...she looks at me like hmmpp..i'm not going in....so as soon as i start to walk towards her,that's when she quickly hops towards the BBQ like ner ner ner ner ner ner....come and get me....


----------



## cheryl (Feb 6, 2010)

I had my mum come down from Murray Bridge today...her husband Terry brought her down as she does not drive...it was an awesome day..just beautiful...the bunnies were out the back playing,so we all sat out there and just enjoyed the day.



Well everytime i vacuum the floor and get near Zak,he bites and pushes the end bit of it,it's quite funny actually.... he has done it for a very long time now...he's not scared of it at all...actually most of my bunnies are not scared of the vacuum at all..but Zak he's just funny...i have been meaning to take a video of him doing it but i never got around to it,so if i remember i will take a videosometime soonand post it here,sometimes he is so forceful that he tries to pick it up with his teeth lol...Josie will also do it ocassionally as well....such funny lil bunnies.

My Zak...


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 6, 2010)

He's protecting you from the mean vacuum!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Feb 7, 2010)

Happy Birthday Chocolate bunny, Cassidy and Marley.

:birthday:birthday:birthday
arty:arty:arty:

I hope mom treated you a special treat today


----------



## cheryl (Feb 7, 2010)

LOL Dave!...but it is funny when he does it though...



Chocolate bunny,Marley and Cassidy say a big furry thankyou Rebecca!...they had a great day as usual 



Today i was sitting in the loungeroom on my laptop and i could hear this noise and i looked over and the bunnies have this box in the corner and it was moving...i went over and had a look and there's Cassidy doing his little running act really fast in this small box! lol...it was just the cutest thing...

Cassidy is fullyblind and just seeing him do things like that and have the confidence just amazes me...it was just the same with my Lulu (rip) who was also fully blind...she was so clever that you never wouldhave guessed she was blind..except if you looked at her eyes of course...she did most things just like a seeing bunny.

It's like when i take him outside,he will wonder around for a bit,he always starts of very slowly until he feels familiar with his surroundings...but then every now and again he gets a burst of courage and will dart around..like he will quickly take off stop..then back the other way..not in a long distance like a seeing bunny...Just in Cassidy distance......when i catch him doing it...it always makes me go aww.


----------



## cheryl (Feb 7, 2010)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY My little bundles of joy..they're a big five years old today!

I had taken this picture this afternoon...I had to put them on the table lol.as. Cassidy kept trying to wander off while i tried to get the picture on the floorlol...Marley tried as well..but Chockie just sat there and just waited for her brother and sister to sit quietly


----------



## cheryl (Feb 7, 2010)

A few Baby pictures!

Baby Chocolate Bunny








Chockie and Marley...
























Marshmallow(rip) and babies








Umm i have no idea why the pictures are differen't sizes


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Feb 7, 2010)

Those baby pictures r so cute


----------



## SweetSassy (Feb 7, 2010)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Choclate Bunny, Cassidy and Marley! :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:



arty:arty:


----------



## cheryl (Feb 9, 2010)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> Those baby pictures r so cute


I know!..aren't they?!...they were just the cutest lil babies


----------



## cheryl (Feb 9, 2010)

*SweetSassy wrote: *


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY Choclate Bunny, Cassidy and Marley! :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


They say a big thankyou April


----------



## bengal77 (Feb 9, 2010)

Squee! The pic of the baby in the food bowl is just way too cute! Such lovely bunnies!


----------



## cheryl (Feb 9, 2010)

*bengal77 wrote: *


> Squee! The pic of the baby in the food bowl is just way too cute! Such lovely bunnies!



Haha yeah i know...they used to sit in the food bowls quite a bit when they were babies..it was funny actually cause the other bunnies had to try and eat around them while they were in the bowl lol...i do have a picture of that as well.

And thankyou


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 9, 2010)

Great bunny pics! They are so beautiful


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Feb 9, 2010)

*cheryl wrote: *


> Haha yeah i know...they used to sit in the food bowls quite a bit when they were babies..it was funny actually cause the other bunnies had to try and eat around them while they were in the bowl lol...i do have a picture of that as well.
> 
> And thankyou


And your going to dig up that photo and share with us right?


----------



## Myia09 (Feb 9, 2010)

Awww to much cuteness! love the bowl photos!


----------



## cheryl (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks Dave and Myia..the bunnies appreciate the lovely comments 

And Rebecca...of course i'm going to post the picture when i can find it...i think it's on my other disk that i haven't re uploaded yet....but...i just wanted to post a few more old pictures from 2005...just cause they are so adorable...

Look at my Chockie baby...look at her expression LOL!









Baby Marley and Cassidy..aww






Marley











Haha just look at Chockie..






Well my goodness..now that was a trip down memory lane...


----------



## cheryl (Feb 10, 2010)

What i call...a bunch o bunnies lol..or should i say bunny bunch lol






So many memories in those pictures



Well it's 11:30pm and i must get to sleep now..have to get up and go to work tomorrow...Thursday tomorrow..but looking forward to Friday yay!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 10, 2010)

Those are really cute pictures, so adorable.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Feb 10, 2010)

Ahh baby Calkie is sooo cute. Looks like she clamed that bowl as her's!!! Any baby pics of Jack to share?


----------



## SweetSassy (Feb 11, 2010)

Awww:inlove:Love the baby bunny pic's  So cute!


----------



## juliew19673 (Feb 11, 2010)

OMG! Those are some of the most adorable photos I have ever seen! I have a cat that went blind (very old) I wasn't even aware that she had gone blind until she went for her annual checkup last year. Animals are so self-sufficient and think if they have an enviroment that they trust they can do anything. Love your lops - their adorable.


----------



## cheryl (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks everyone 

There are so many memories in those baby pictures,they were just the cutest and unexpected little treasures..and they were very spoiled little buggas 

Cassidy does so well,considering he's fully blind..he knows when it's tea time and the bunnies are running around all excited..he's right there with them and he knows his way to the plate...ocassionally he will lose direction but as long as i keep calling him he will follow my voice...and what really makes me go aww is when he stands on his hind legs..he doesn't do it very often but i have seen him...but i don't know why he does that as he cannot see anything...but it isspecial to see him do that.

And boy does he have a very tight bond with Ebony...they just love each other to bits.

And no,i don't really have any baby pictures of Jack as he was six weeks old when he came home with me and i didn't have a camera for quite a while,so i really only have pictures of him when he was a bit older,same as Sunshine...i regret that so much now,but i do have another disk somewhere with more pictures on there of Jack i'm sure,but i have just misplaced it...i'm going to search for it over the weekend.

But Jack was a super adorable little boy....he was just the most gorgeous bunny when he was little..he just grew into a very handsome boy 



Well thanks again everyone


----------



## cheryl (Feb 13, 2010)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> *cheryl wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Haha yeah i know...they used to sit in the food bowls quite a bit when they were babies..it was funny actually cause the other bunnies had to try and eat around them while they were in the bowl lol...i do have a picture of that as well.
> ...




I found it!

And it was Jack who was trying to get to the food...lol

another 2005 picture







And here is another picture of a young Jack...2005

He really was such a good looking bunny...






:inlove:


----------



## cheryl (Feb 13, 2010)

I just had to post this one..

Marley eats with the big bunnies..Strawberry and Sunshine..while Chockie looks on while sitting in the bowl


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 23, 2010)

I love the blog, cheryl. Thank you for being such a great friend and Angel.:hug:

I think, according to those pictures, that you're in Heaven now, may I come?:biggrin2:






Seriously, great pics!:bunnydance:


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 23, 2010)

This blog makes me faint repeatedly lol:thud:Everybun is so cute! I don't know how you would get things done, or how you would ever leave the house, with all those adorable loppies around.

Do they have cages at all or are they free roam day and night?


----------



## cheryl (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks Crystal..you are always such a sweet person 



Fuzzy..thanks for your lovely comments....and yeah it is hard to get anything done around here as there is just to many distractions lol.

My bunnies are not in cages....i have my family room for the bunnies and a while ago i had to seperate a few bunnies,so i have Ebony, Cassidy and Maggiein the loungeroom which Marley loves to hang out in there as well,but only when Maggie is not in there though...and i have Wally and Riley in my room.

I have even seperated my backyard with a fence so they can all go out to play during the day while i'm home..which is usually around five hours each evening cause i work..then they are out all day on the weekends.....come in at evening time.



Well what a day it was today...it was crazy!...we had our stocktaking today....we had to count every little thing in the warehouse...some of the pallets were just stacked so crazy that i had to re stack them just so i could get a proper count....ugh..i hate stocktaking!....it was an all day thing...so we didn't do our usual work...which i would rather do than do stocktaking 

Gosh was everyone happy when 4:10pm rolled around...we were all glad just to go home...thank goodness it's friday as well!

Just thought i would post this picture of Zak...i finally caught one of my bunnies yawning on camera...but i missed most of his head...i was just in a hurry to get the picture that i didn't have time to focus and make sure all his head was in the picture...ohh well..

not a very good picture..i know..but...

La la la la laaaaa!!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Feb 26, 2010)

Cheryl thats a good pic even tho his head is partly missing.


----------



## Myia09 (Feb 26, 2010)

hahahaw hat a great photo!


----------



## cheryl (Feb 27, 2010)

LOL..thanks to both...i was disappointed when i looked at the picture on the camera and half his head was missing...i was like..Darnnn...it was quite funny actually cause i was laying on the floor with the bunnies,and had the camera by my side...i noticed Zak starting to stretch and on a quick reflex i grabbed the camera and click just in time.....i think a bunny yawning is the most cutest thing...i just love little bunny mouths!

Gosh i remember when i caught my bunny Pippi poking his tongue out on camera...i was so excited lol...


----------



## cheryl (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## hln917 (Feb 27, 2010)

I love your baby bunny pics especially the ones where they are sleeping in the bowl. So adorable!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Feb 27, 2010)

*lol way to cute.*

*cheryl wrote: *


>


----------



## cheryl (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks Helen..gosh i cannot believe those little babies are now five years old :shock:



Rebecca i know!..when i was uploading the pictures to my laptop and came across that picture,i giggled cause it just looked like Marley and Zak were up to no good lol,i just took that picture a few days ago.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 28, 2010)

Your so lucky to get a bunny yawn shot. I never have the camera with me when one of it does that.


----------



## cheryl (Mar 1, 2010)

I know Dave..but it has taken me ages to get it as well lol...i have tried and tried many times but i would always miss it...but when i got Zak..i was like..huh!..gotcha! lol.



Well i cannot believe it's the first of March today..gee time goes by fast..my Sunshine will be six years old on the 9th March...Sunny is a very special little girl..she's my fun loving bunny..who kisses me on demand..all i have to say is give mummy kisses and she'll lick my nose..she's just so cute....she used to also lay with me...we would play chasey up and down the hallway..it used to so much fun..but she don't do it anymore.

Anthony my eldest son absolutely loves her...it really is sweet cause Anthony is kind of the macho type lol..yet the way he is with the bunnies is just adorable..especially with his little lady.. Sunny bunny..so i guess i'm going to have to get a special birthday picture of Anthony and Sunshine 



Just got a couple pictures of Wally..i guess Riley couldn't be bothered jumping up on my bed..

Whatya doin mum..






Hey mum..you awake!






Ok then..i'm going






I'll just sit here looking cute then...


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 1, 2010)

ahhh Wally is soooooo Handsome


----------



## cheryl (Mar 2, 2010)

Yeah and he knows he's so darn cute too

He always sits by my bed and just watches me with his little red marble eyes,then he will jump up and visit me...it's funny to watch him at tea time as he gets really excited and will run around flicking his head...makes me giggle everytime.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 2, 2010)

Those are great pictures, he is very cute.


----------



## Myia09 (Mar 2, 2010)

Argh so cute! lol!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 4, 2010)

Cheryl, I trade you vid for vid, ahahah.


----------



## cheryl (Mar 5, 2010)

Wally says abig thankyou to you all 

He is a little cutie though..he gives me these funny little looks all the time...just some of the things he does makes me giggle.

LOL Crystal!




We have long weekend this weekend..monday is a public holiday cause of the Adelaide Cup...yay an extra day off work!


----------



## zweistein (Mar 6, 2010)

hey Cheryl, your bunnies are very adorable!! And the pics are so beautiful!! How's your little angel Jack doing?


----------



## cheryl (Mar 7, 2010)

Thankyou for your lovely comment Zweistein..Jack is doing so well.. thanks for asking bout him.



Well it is the 8th of March and already it is an awful slightly rainy day today..that's Autumn for ya..i'm not looking forward to winter at all...but i guess Adelaide needs the rain as the drought has been terrible here.

It's monday and a public holiday...i'm just enjoying my extra day off work today..not doing much at all...just the normal house cleaning stuff.


----------



## zweistein (Mar 8, 2010)

I always thought how strange it is to have exactly the opposite season from some other countries (ex EU)..
Look at the fan side; stay in, play with your bunnies, maybe light your fireplace if you have one (make some kinda safety zone around it hehehe). Read a book on you free time or sth..
I really hope Jack will do his best!
I'm sure he will be very very happy to have you Cheryl, you are like a parent to him and "Mother is God in the Eyes of a Child" 
Give him a big squeezie hug from me plix plox :biggrin2:
take care!


----------



## cheryl (Mar 9, 2010)

Yeah i know,i often think how strange having opposite weather is to other countries as well..while it's summer here and were having a terrible heatwave..you guys are freezing your butts off lol...we have just come into Autumn here..which isn't to bad just yet..i'm just not looking forward to winter.

But it's funny how you mentioned about the heater...when the bunnies are in the loungeroom and the heater is on they will sit by it..like a dog or cat..it's very cute...the one thing i like most about winter is staying inside on a freezing day with the heater on and just hanging out with the buns.

And i can definitely give Jack a big squeezie for you...my absolute pleasure


----------



## Fancy77 (Mar 9, 2010)

I will take Autumn over winter lol


----------



## cheryl (Mar 10, 2010)

Me too Denise!...Autumn isn't to bad...but some days are just worse than others..like it had been cool the last couple of days and had also rained and thundered..but today was lovely..sunny and bright except for the slight breeze that was blowing...the weekend is mean't to be just as nice.

I forgot to say that it was my Sunshines gotcha day yesterday..she's a big six years old!


----------



## Fancy77 (Mar 10, 2010)

OMG HAPPY GOTCHA DAY SUNSHINE!!!!!

Well it is raining slightly here, as far as the cold it's not too bad, but we will b going from snow to mud in a minute...yuck...idk which is worse. I think I have most of my daycare parents trained well enough that they wont b walking into my house with muddy shoes one...OK I have to admit some of them relapse on their house breaking skills they have learned.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 10, 2010)

Happy Gotcha Day Sunshine.
I think Winter is almost over here(cross fingers), It's starting to warm up


----------



## Myia09 (Mar 10, 2010)

Happy Gotcha day!


----------



## cheryl (Mar 11, 2010)

Sunshine says a big thankyou to you guys...she said she doesn't feel like a six year old..shesays she still feels like a two year old lol..hehe that's my Sunny bunny! 

Oh my gosh Denise,i guess all that mud would be the worst part!...that kinda brings back memories of when my boys were just little kiddies...there is nothing worse than muddy footprints in the house..ugh..kids and big kids ! lol..oh the joy lol.

I'll have to post a picture of Sunny..but will have to wait until tomorrownow as it's almost 10:30pm and i have to go to sleep soon as i have to get up at 4am and take my son Anthony to work,then come home and then i have to leave for work at 7:30 am...thankgod it's friday tomorrow!

:wave:Goodnight


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Mar 11, 2010)

ha ha ha you are saying good night and i was just getting up ,lol. Happy belated Gotcha day Sunshine


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 11, 2010)

Happy belated Gotcha day Sunshine!


----------



## cheryl (Mar 12, 2010)

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> ha ha ha you are saying good night and i was just getting up ,lol. Happy belated Gotcha day Sunshine



LOL!..isn't that weird?!...to me it is anyway lol ...Sunshine says thankyou very much.



Dave..Sunshine says thankyou and she noticed that it was your Titans birthday...so she sends lots of birthday kisses to your special guy :big kiss:


----------



## cheryl (Mar 13, 2010)

Goodness,my young son Jeremy who is 14got home not long ago after going to the clipsal 500 (v8 supercars)... the race is between holdens and fords...go holdens!...even though i'm not really interested in that kind of thing....i did go once about six or so years ago when Anthony had cancer and was having chemo treatments...canteen which is for children with cancer were giving parents free tickets...i mean i had to take them cause my boys have just me..it was an ok day out considering...

Jeremy had gone with his friend Jason and Jasons dad..i stayed home cause my mum and her husbandTerrycame down from Murray Bridge...i'm starting doing some renovations on my home and Terry is giving me a hand...i just cannot wait until everything is done!,i have waited to do this for quite a while now..so i'm happyto have finally made a start



Well i thought i would post a couple pictures of my beautiful little girl Charlie...she has just started to have a bit of watery eyes..not much just slightly andjust ocassionally...so it's a vet visit for her so she can be checked over..

Charlie had turned five years old in February..she is such a precious girl


----------



## hln917 (Mar 13, 2010)

Cheryl you have the most adorable lops! (shhhh....don't tell my two I said that) I love all their pictures. I get my lop fix. Happy Belated Birthday to Charlie, she has that little cute face that makes mewant to cuddle her!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 14, 2010)

No Pictures of the birthday girl.  
Charlie is cute but.....


----------



## cheryl (Mar 14, 2010)

Helen,thanks for the lovely comment...Charlie really is an adorable little girl though...she doesn't really mind to be held either which is great...



Rebecca...i know..i was supposed to get a picture of Sunny first lol...i'll get her picture up here shortly...i did want a picture of Anthony and Sunshine together but he hasn't been home all weekend..he went away with a mate and his family..they have a shack up at Morgan which is about two hours away..they have a few acres on their propertywhich they use to ride their motor bikes...so when i come home from work tomorrow and when Anthony is home from work also..i'm going to snap a picture of them both..just because Sunshine is his favourite lil girl 



Oh..just to whinge a bit...i woke up feeling a bit awful this morning....i had an aching head and a slightly sore throat and the sniffles...i could feel it coming on yesterday...i hate it..i got up out of bed this morning around 1am cause my head was aching and i needed a couple of panadol...but i had none ugh..what a pain..went to the shop early this morning to get some...my head feels a lot better now thankgoodness...i hate having a cold!


----------



## cheryl (Mar 14, 2010)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> No Pictures of the birthday girl.




Here she is..


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 14, 2010)

Cute pictures of the birthday bun. 

Yuk, I can relate, I've fighting something in my lungs for a couple of weeks that has just zapped the energy out of me.

I hope you feel better soon.

Dave


----------



## Myia09 (Mar 14, 2010)

I am really falling for my lop that was dropped off to me, and especially looking at your photos it makes it harder to decide to keep him or not! Beautiful buns!


----------



## cheryl (Mar 15, 2010)

Dave,Sunshine says thankyou very much

Sorry to hear about your troubles as well...i came home from work early today,i just felt like crap..so they told me go home and rest...my head is just all stuffy,and i cannot stand having a stuffy nose as well...it's just really not the best thing to put up with..it's so annoying...ohh and my eyes are just watering like crazy!

Hope you feel better soon as well



Myia,i can understand how you feel about little Kinobe...cute name by the way...i really hope things work out for you...but if they don't,at least you tried.


----------



## cheryl (Mar 15, 2010)

Forgot to add..that Sunny is a funny little girl..but very very affectionate...she is actually my most loveable bunny out of the group....she loves to lick...i mean a few of the others lick as well like Zak loves to lick my legs lol when i'm standing up and have my jeans rolled up,and if i'm lying on the floor with the bunnies he will just lick my face...he's so sweet also....but Sunny licks my face on command...all i have to say is give mummy kiss..and she will lick my nose and face...gosh i love that girl.

It's also funny what she does...i give Jack extra water out of a verysmall cup..i just hold it for him while he drinks from it..and while i'm doing that..Sunny will just lick my arm the whole time lol....then Josie will come up and keep nudging my arm while Jack is having a drink and Sunny is licking my arm lol....gosh what a fun time i have here with my funny lil bunnies lol.


----------



## Fancy77 (Mar 15, 2010)

Love the pics...5 years old wow and still cute as a baby bun


----------



## mekkispets (Mar 15, 2010)

Your rabbits are so cute


----------



## cheryl (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks you guys 

Yeah i know Denise,time just goes so quick...i always think back when my buns were just itty bitty babies...gosh the mischieviousthings my bunnies have gotten up to in those years lol


----------



## cheryl (Mar 21, 2010)

Well it was a great day today..sunny..warm...i hate this change of weather though..sunny and warm for a few days then cool and breezy for another few days and then back to sunny and warm..how annoying.

I'm just starting to get over my horrible cold..thangod..just have this annoying cough now...i had to take two and half days of from work last week..as they would rather you stay home than make everyone else sick as well...so that mean't i had to go to the doctor..which i would never do just for the basic headcold..but i had to get a sickness certificate which is compulsory at any job..what a pain!

It was wash the bunnies blankets day..i do it two times a week..wednesdays and sundays...my whole clothes line is dedicated to the bunnies blankets on those days...my mum evengave me a portable clothesline for mine and the boys washing lol.

I have this little addiction with fleece blankets..i have that many..but i still keep buying them lol...i look for the pretty patterns too lol

Not long ago i was cleaning the kitchen before iwent to bed to come on my laptop for a bit..and i went to open my cupboard and god almighty..all these containers came flying out at me..i'm like ugh..Jeremy!...he never stacks the containers properly..so he just squeezed them in and quickly closed the door so they wouldn't fall out...yeah just wait for a victim to come and open it...and yeah it's me lol...he's in bed cause he has school tomorrow so i couldn't tell him off,,kids!

Well i will leave with a few pictures..

We share says Zak to Marley












Ok which one of you girls left these here?..

Chocolate Bunny whispers..it was Marley..






Chocolate Bunny your butt is as comfy as a fluffy pillow








Goodnight..i must get to sleep..have work in the morning.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 21, 2010)

Cute Picts!


----------



## hln917 (Mar 21, 2010)

A doctor's note for 2 day absence??? Wow~ that's like being in grade school. The only time we're required one at work if we take FMLA. Hope you feel better.

Thanks for the pics. I have my lop fix for the day!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 21, 2010)

We don't get sick days and the company does not require people to stay home if they are sick. In fact if you wake up in the morning and are sick and call in you get points! So people come in and spread the love.

My kids do the same thing with the plastic bowls too. 

I love the bunny pictures, too cute.


----------



## Myia09 (Mar 21, 2010)

In high school I had "Medical leave" and could miss any amount of days, but they dont' have that in college. I also lost my insurance, so when I got sick and missed a week, my teacher asked for my notes. Well, I can't afford the $500 urgent care fee but trust me, I was sick. lol

Adorable photos!


----------



## Fancy77 (Mar 22, 2010)

LOVE LOVE LOVE the pics huni


----------



## cheryl (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks guys 

Wow,i never knew that you guys over there wouldn't need a certificate....so if you are sick and need to take a day of...do you just call up sick and the boss takes your word for it?...how does it work over there?....this is quite facinating..i love to learn what other countries do differently than us here.

Well at least 99.9% of companies here require a medical certificate..to say that you have been seen by a doctor and not just taking a day of for the fun of it lol....but if you are taking the day of to go to an appointment or something then you just explain things...you don't need no certificate or anything.

But i must say it can be a big pain in the butt..when you are feeling horrible and having to wait in the waiting room is just the worst thing ever...

Dave..isn't it annoying when the kids do those things?!



Thanks again for the lovely comments guys...and thanks for the interesting comments as well...i just love to learn new things like that...


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 25, 2010)

If I want to call in sick, I just call 3 hrs ahead and say i'm sick. No Medical required


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 25, 2010)

Oh goodness, no, we just call in and yes they take our word for it. Some places require a "Doctor's note" if it will be a few days, but other than that we don't have to havea "certificate" what a pain!:X

Adorable pics, by the way! I always love them.:inlove:


----------



## hln917 (Mar 26, 2010)

A couple years ago when the company was going into bankruptcy, we took a paycut which also included being paid only 75% if you called in sick. After 7 days out then you file for medical leave with a doctor's note and only then will you receive 100% of sick pay. Of course now everyone will just come to work sick!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 26, 2010)

There was a time when we had sick days to take off if you weren't feeling well. A bunch of people in the second plant were calling in sick almost every Monday because they had hangovers. So instead of disciplining those individuals they took away our sick days.


----------



## cheryl (Mar 29, 2010)

Oh wow how amazing is that..you guys are quite lucky over there...but i know not all workplaces are as strict as where i work...and yeah it really does suck...but then some of the things that go on in this place iscrazy anyway 



I had taken Charlie to the vet tonight to see Dr Lee..about her watering eyes...he had a look and everything and said that she'll need to have them flushed..but since it was late..he asked if i could leave Charlie there for the night and he will see to her tomorrow...but i said i would rather take her home and i'll drop her off on my way to work..so she came home.

I just hate leaving my bunnies at the vet all day


----------



## Myia09 (Mar 29, 2010)

Me too, in fact, I have never done it because I have such bad issues with it. LOL.

But I had a bad experiance..I had a ball phython who had surgery and they forgot to put the heat lamp on, and he passed. 

So I am not leaving my poor babies there anymore!


----------



## cheryl (Mar 30, 2010)

Wow Myia..that's awful what they did!

I just hate taking my bunnies out of their comfort zone...and i just worry a bit to much about them lol



Well Charlie was at the vet for the day...the nurses saidCharlie was an absolute gem...she had her eyes flushed...which she did very well i was told...the right eye is clear but the left is kinda blocked...the Dr said she tried flushing ita few times..but it wasn't doing anything so she gave up because she didn't want to irritate Charlie's eye.

So she gave me some eye drops...Maxidex which i have to giveone drop into each eyetwice a day and Optigentin which i also have to give one drop into each eye two to three times a day.

I have to take her back in a weeks time

I picked her up at 5:20pm..i'm sure she's glad to be home


----------



## Fancy77 (Mar 30, 2010)

WOW what a day  glad she is home and doing good


----------



## cheryl (Mar 31, 2010)

GivingCharlie eye drops is just so much better thanwhen i hadto giveJosieinjections lol

Tomorrow is Thursday and our last day of work...we get friday and monday off...yay for the long weekend!


----------



## Fancy77 (Mar 31, 2010)

I have Friday off so i am a bit jealous of your LONG weekend


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 31, 2010)

Wow your both lucky, I have to work Friday, at least I am working.


----------



## Fancy77 (Mar 31, 2010)

OMG SO tru Dave, I couldnt imagine the opposite


----------



## cheryl (Apr 3, 2010)

Well i have been enjoying my time home...and the weather has been glorious...absolutely sunny...like my Sunny bunny lol....but i may as well enjoy every drop of that sunshine..cause i know there won't be to much of itleft..winter is coming...already :shock:..well not until June..but the months are going by very quickly though.

Daylight savings finally finishes three am this morning..sunday morning...yay..i get my hour back!



On thursday which was our last day of workuntil the four day break...well we got to pig out on hot cross buns...not sure if you guys have them or not...but they are so delicious toasted with lots of butter..mmmm..i prefer the plain ones though..the one's without sultanas...we also got a chocolate easter bunny,,mmmm,,mmm



Well i have to get new pictures of the bunnies posted


----------



## hln917 (Apr 3, 2010)

I've never had a hot cross bun until this year and now I'm addicted to it. I only like the ones from Entemann's though, $5.00 for a box. I should stock up now before they go away! 

Hate to think about winter when we're finally heading into nice weather. So no talk of cold weather!!!


----------



## cheryl (Apr 4, 2010)

*hln917 wrote: *


> Hate to think about winter when we're finally heading into nice weather. So no talk of cold weather!!!



Haha..hmmm lol...i know..just thinking about the cold weather that is to come,gives me the shivers.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Apr 4, 2010)

If it would stay in the mid 70's that would be great.


----------



## cheryl (Apr 9, 2010)

Dave,i think 70F is around 21*C here..that is just a little cool here....i would like it to be around 26-28 *C..that would be perfect.



I just got back from the vet with Charlie...she had to go back to get her eyes flushed again..the right one is looking better but the left one is just blocked...Dr Lee tried to flush it just the once but it was a no go and her eye just kinda swelled up,so he stopped...ohh my gosh i watched him do it...i know this might sound stupid but i had no idea they stick the long bit of the needle right inside the duct.

Charlie was so good though,she just sits there..no problem.

So now she has to go back for the third time next thursday to try and flush it again,and if that don't work then she will have a head xray to check her teeth,but she's eating with no problems though,she eats her pellets,hay,veggies....so i'm just not sure...but we will do an xray anyway just to rule that out.

My poor baby...you can see her eye here


----------



## Cabrissi (Apr 9, 2010)

Just found your blog!  Poor little Charlie, it's amazing how good they can be for the vets when it comes to those sorts of procedures hey? Hopefully this flushing has done the trick! Does the vet think maybe a bit of something has gotten lodged down there and caused irritation from how they can stick their heads into a pile of hay or such? :nurse:


----------



## cheryl (Apr 9, 2010)

Hey Amanda..Dr Lee said she could just have an infection or something...when he tries to flush her eye the stuff he uses isn't even going in...so i just have to keep giving the eye drops and hopefully that will help with things...but if not,then it's an xray to see if anything elseis going on.

And i know..i cannot believe she sat their on the table with my hands holding her...she didn't even move...such a good girl.


----------



## Fancy77 (Apr 9, 2010)

sorry to hear about charlie


----------



## Nummy (Apr 9, 2010)

Just wanted to tell you that your rabbits are beautiful!! But I am sure you already know that :biggrin2:


----------



## hln917 (Apr 9, 2010)

Hope Charlie's better soon. Yeah I would have freaked myself if I saw that needle!


----------



## cheryl (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks guys 

And thanks for the lovely comment Nummy

Charlie is such a good girl though...she will let me put the drops in her eyes no problem.

Each time i have had to take one of my bunnies to the vet,and when i put them on the examining table,they always jump into my arms..like mummy..save me..protect me..or they try to jump back into their basket..where they feel safe....Charlie jumped into my arms last night at the vet..but my bunnies are always perfectly good when they do go to the vet though.

The only bunny that really didn't mind was my Pippi who is no longer with me..he died 26th dec 07 from health issues due to EC...i still miss him terribly....but he used to just sit on the table..no problems at all...he would even clean himself...the vetwould wait for him to finish grooming himself...but he would sometimes want to jump back into his basket

So yeah..i just hope the next flushing for Charlie goes a bit better.


----------



## cheryl (Apr 9, 2010)

Also while i was at the vet with Charlie,i asked about Cassidy who has cateracts in both eyes,as i havenoticed the white in his eyes are going a weirder kind of white..so Dr Lee was saying that it sounds like the cateracts are calcifying or something like that and that there is nothing that can be done..but as long as his eyes are not red or sore looking then he will be just fine....his eyes look just fine..nothing that concerns me there,i was just wondering what was going on.

But if anything changes..then he wants to see Cassidy

Goodness all i do is worry 



But Cassidy is such a good boy...he's just my clever little guy

He has the most softest fur ever


----------



## cheryl (Apr 10, 2010)

Well..it's quite a cool day here today not cold just breezy...the sky is this dreary grey colour and it looks to be threatning to rain...no please don't rain!,i need to do my washing and hang it out on the line,otherwise i have to use my dryer which i use a little to much lol....even though we desperately need the rain...Adelaide had been going through a terrible drought..so i know the rain is very welcome..just not today.



I buy a big bag of 20kg pellets and i left the bag on the kitchen floor leaning against the cupboard..it's opened but i have just not stored it away in a container yet...so i go into the kitchen and there is Zak and Chocolate Bunny on their hind legs like short fury children digging their little faces into the bag..it looked really cute cause they were both right on their tip toes lol...it was such a shame i had to spoil their fun and take it away...they looked at me like ahh mum why you do that for lol


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Apr 11, 2010)

lol, Bunnies are so cute when they help them selves.

How is our Jack doing?


----------



## cheryl (Apr 11, 2010)

I know Rebecca,i had to giggle as it was just a funny sight the way they were both on their tip toes stretched right up,i wish i had grabbed my camera and snapped a picture.



Jack is doing great..his fur on his tummy has grown back...i should have known in the beginning that it was probably mites..but sometimes my worriness just goes into over drive and i just assume the worst.

He does this cute little thing when he knows it's tea time..he wriggles his back end in the most cutest way.

I will get some new pictures of him as well...haven't done it yet..my bad


----------



## cheryl (Apr 11, 2010)

Well the day was pretty quiet here today..didn't really do much...just did my washing which i put into the dryer after all...watched dvds and just spent the time with the bunnies and on the forum.

My youngest son Jeremy hasbeen on school holidays for end of term...two weeks holidays...this week is their last week though....wish i could have two weeks off from work..that would be just lovely.

I cooked a yummy casserole in my slow cooker today..i love my slow cooker..i can just put all the ingredients in it and just let it cook while i do other things.

So tomorrow is Monday so back to work *sigh*...my work is pretty good though..i work at a company called Palmers (E.T Browne)..beauty products..it's an American based company..and the warehouse that i work exports the products all over Australia..what ever the shops and chemists order...it's great cause Palmers products are not tested on animals which is a huge bonus and i get to take lots of products home....and i also get lots of boxes for the bunnies...they do spoil the workers there..it is a great place though.

Haha i'm known as the rabbit lady there.

Oh well i shall have to post more pictures of the bunnies..Chocolate Bunny says i have to post pictures of her cause i haven't posted any for a while..then all the other bunnies started complaining...so i guess i have to get my butt into gear and get posting new pictures.


----------



## cheryl (Apr 11, 2010)

I just gave Charlie her eye drops for the night..and i just gotta express what an absolute good girl she is..i don't even have to get my son Jeremy to hold her...she will just sit there and let me do it..no hopping away... nothing.

It's 10:15pm..i have to go to bed soon...gotta get up for work in the morning.


----------



## hln917 (Apr 12, 2010)

Those little perks always makes the job nicer. I was talking to a Mars rep last week who said their Pedrigree office in Nashville, TN actually allow employees to bring their pets into work. How wonderful is that! I'm now trying to convince hubby to apply for a position!

You're lucky Charlie is a great patient. Need to tell me your secret!


----------



## Nummy (Apr 12, 2010)

Aww your rabbits a so cute! I love that they get to go outside too, they look like they are really happy. :biggrin2:


----------



## SweetSassy (Apr 13, 2010)

Hi Cheryl :wave:....

I was reading back thru your blog. How is everyone?? I'm trying to catch up cause I've been gone a little while.


----------



## cheryl (Apr 13, 2010)

Helen..i would love to be able to bring one of my bunnies to work..how awesome would that be..i envy the people that can take their pets to work...i do have a funny little secret though..while i'm at work,i will often picture my bunnies being there with me and how much fun they could get up to lol..if only the other workers knew what i was thinking lol...

Haha Charlie is just a good little girl..i'm glad she doesn't put up a fuss when i'm giving her..her eye drops..it just makes it so easy...but not all of my bunnies are good like that though..i do have a few naughty ones lol.

Thanks Nummy..yep they sure are happy and very spoiled..i seem to worry about their needs more than my own..

Hi April!...my bunnies are doing good..getting into mischief as usual..Zak pulled out the rubbish in the rubbish bag today when i came home from work..it was scattered all over the floor,lucky it was just mainly papers in there,but i think he could smell the chocolate wrapping lol... Charlie has been having watery eyes..she goes back to the vet thursday to try another flushing...fingers crossed Dr Lee can un block her left eye..if not then she has to have an xray to see if anything is going on.

Chocolate Bunny is still the sweet princess as usual..it's funny when i catch her getting into mischief as well cause she has such an image to up hold..she keeps demanding me to post pictures of her..so i guess i'm going to have to obey her demands..my weekend is dedicated to take a bunch of new pictures of the bunnies.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Apr 15, 2010)

You have one brave bunny! Glad everyone is doing well, I had to catch up on your blog.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 16, 2010)

Hi Cheryl, I need to catch up a bit, and I will, this weekend! Thanks for updating, I can't wait to read it all, I read parts, Yay!:biggrin2:

Love ya Cheryl!:hug:


----------



## Cabrissi (Apr 16, 2010)

Ohhh will be looking forward to pictures of Chocolate Bunny!  Hopefully the weather is as gorgeous for you then as it was here today! Pity you didn't have the camera with you when they were tip-toes and in the bunny food, what a hoot that would be!


----------



## cheryl (Apr 17, 2010)

Yeah i didn't get around to taking any pictures today but will tomorrow which will be sunday.

The weather has been quite lovely here as well actually..today was quite nice....a very nice day for taking pictures but i got busy doing other things though.

Haha Chocolate Bunny is such a special little girl....she's da bunny!...but she's a little fatty though...i have cut down her food even more so i don't understand why she is still pudgy...and the others as well...if only i could put them on a treadmill or something lol...but really i don't know how to get them to lose some weight.

Oh boy yeah..i really wish i did get a picture of Chocolate Bunny and Zak that day..it really was funny.



Well i had taken Charlie back to the vet thursday night..her appointment was 6:20pm...we had to wait around for just over an hour though as there were a couple of emergencies....one couple walked out crying and i knew they had to get their pet PTS...another lady was sitting in the waiting room crying also...oh man i felt like crying with her...she was telling me she had to get her dog PTS also.

We finally got in to see Dr Lee and he was soapolegetic for the wait...he picked up Charlie and just hugged and kissed her...he said he just needed that...gosh what an evening at the vet.

Dr Lee had a bit of trouble inserting the catheter into Charlie's tear ducts...he got it and tried to flush it but it won't unblock...and i hate it cause her eye goes all funny...so she has to go back next week to try to flush it again...after that he'll probably do an xray.



Oh well i will hopefully get some new pictures posted tomorrow.


----------



## cheryl (Apr 17, 2010)

This picture of Chocolate Bunny was taken around a year and half ago..

I love this picture cause it's just her to a tee...her attitude,she's poking her tongue outlol


----------



## hln917 (Apr 17, 2010)

LOL! Great picture~ you should submit it into Daily Bunny and title it Attitude Girl!


----------



## cheryl (Apr 17, 2010)

Haha good idea Helen!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi Cheryl, Haven't kept up to date with your blog. D.C. is getting Eye drops too and he's such a good boy about it as well. 
I'm happy to hear our Jack's fur has grown back on his tummy. 

I am just like you I worry all the time about the bunnies.


----------



## cheryl (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi Rebecca,

I missed your post in the infirmary about D.C...i just went and checked it out.

I hope the flushing has made his eye feel much better....i just wish Charlie's eye would unblock....like i mentioned in my earlier posts she has to go back again next week for another flushingand if that doesn't work well she has to have an xray...i really didn't expect this to happen..i thought she would have the flushing and things would be good..but nothing is happening.

And yeah Charlie is so good about taking her eye drops..i'm glad to hear that D.C is a good boy as well.


----------



## cheryl (Apr 18, 2010)

Continental cup a soup has this promotion thing going on at the moment where you buy six boxes of cup a soup and then go on the website and post the receipt number and you can get your name on the cup...it's nothing exciting really but i want something to do with bunnies but i just don't know what at the moment...but i guess i have to think fast before it ends.

Ihaven't worried about doing things like that in the past but i thought i may as well this time...now just to think what i can get written on it.


----------



## Myia09 (Apr 18, 2010)

I love that photo! Bunny tounges are just too cute.


----------



## cheryl (Apr 19, 2010)

I know Myia..i just love bunny tongues as well...they are just the cutest little things...and well..how i just happened to catch Chocolate Bunny doing it at the right time just seemed so appropiate lol..as if to say 'this is what i think of you putting those hair ties on my ears' lol.

Actually i didn't even know i got that picture at the time,it wasn't until i went through them the same night i took those pictures and i came across that picture...Chocolate Bunny is just the most cutest little thing.


----------



## hln917 (Apr 19, 2010)

I still thinkyou should submit the picture probably to Disapproving Rabbits.

"You wanta picture? Take this!":biggrin2:


----------



## cheryl (Apr 19, 2010)

Hey Helen..i went on Daily Bunny when you first mentioned for me to post Chockies picture..i tried but i don't know how to find the url for her pic


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Apr 19, 2010)

cheryl wrote:


> Hey Helen..i went on Daily Bunny when you first mentioned for me to post Chockies picture..i tried but i don't know how to find the url for her pic


Chocolate Bunny URL http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b396/cherylleighsbunnies/P5150135.jpg


----------



## cheryl (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh my gosh Rebecca..thanks heaps for that..i was wondering how you found that and then i finallyworked it out..it was in properties LOL!...i'm such a 'wally' sometimes lol.

So i finally got Chocolate Bunny's picture posted now.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Apr 20, 2010)

I Just right Clicked on the photo and click Copy Image Address, but your way works too. 
If you went into Photo bucket you have like 4 options to choose from and the first one is your URL address for it.


----------



## cheryl (Apr 20, 2010)

Haha silly me..i knew it was just something simple lol...thanks again Rebecca



April 16th friday around 11:30pm..Adelaide had a small earthquake...i was in bed on my laptop at the time...i just wasn't awake as i had fell asleep though lol..yeah while i was still on RO lol...so i missed it...i can be a heavy sleeper at times...i didn't hear about it until the next day.Icalled my mum to ask if she felt it and she said that she thought her home was falling apart...she lives up in the Adelaide hills in a countrytown called Murray Bridge.

Apparantly it didn't last for very long...but long enough to scare people..also the last earthquake was sometime around 1954..way before my time.

Now there is talk of a bigger earthquake to come yet....gee that's something to look forward too.


----------



## hln917 (Apr 20, 2010)

*cheryl wrote: *


> Now there is talk of a bigger earthquake to come yet....gee that's something to look forward too.


Yeah that's my biggest fear. Scary with all the earthquake happenings yet they are not just set in one location. One night last summer Baci was going crazy jumping all over us. We just assumed he wanted attention. Sure enough the next morning we heard their was a minor earthquake 20 miles away!! Yes my boy is so smart!:biggrin2:


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Apr 20, 2010)

That is a great picture, yep you can't resist bunny tongues!


----------



## cheryl (Apr 21, 2010)

*hln917 wrote: *


> *cheryl wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Now there is talk of a bigger earthquake to come yet....gee that's something to look forward too.
> ...



I just cannot believe that we had a minor earthquake though...i think a lot of people here were quite shocked really...i'm not worrying about it but it does kinda scare me.

Baci sure is one smart little guy...he was trying to tell you something was up



I know wabbitmom..there is just that 'something' about a bunny when you catch them on camera with their tongue sticking out lol...i just love it!


----------



## cheryl (Apr 21, 2010)

Charlie's appointment was supposed to be tonight at 6:20pm but had to be rescheduled until Wed the 28th at 6:30pm...Dr Lee won't be in the surgery until then.



Ohh new pictures are on the way


----------



## cheryl (Apr 22, 2010)

I just got home from work not long ago..and i was saying hello to the bunnies..and Chocolate Bunny and Marley were munching on hay..Marley had this big long bit hanging from her mouth and Chocolate Bunny seen it so she grabbed it and Marley kept moving her head..but Miss Chocolate Bunny was a determined little girl...plus she just wanted what wasn't hers lol..she just wouldn't leave Marley alone...i'm watching them until i called Chocolate Bunny to leave her sissy alone..Marley ended up hopping away...with the piece of hay still hanging out her mouth lol!

It's funny when bunnies do that though..grab food from each other's mouth's...my bunnies do it all the time...but they don't do what Chocolate Bunny did..she harrased Marley lol.....sisterly love 

I just love coming home from workto be with my bunnies and their funny little antics..


----------



## hln917 (Apr 22, 2010)

I agree, anytime I have a bad day at work, I'll come right home to be entertained by my buns! Cappuccino does the same to Shades. She'll woof down her food then go and grab Shades' right out of her mouth. However Shades is not like Ms. Marely, she'll chase Cappuccino all over the room and show her displeasure.

How's Charlie doing? And where's the pics????


----------



## cheryl (Apr 25, 2010)

I know.. aren't they funny little entertaining creatures?..it gives me so much joy just to watch them.

One day i caught on video Zak taking Jacks carrot right from him..it was just so funny and i'm so glad that i had to be taking the video at the time.

Charlie is going good..she is such a cute little fluffy bunny..who won't let me brush her!...i think later today i'll put her up on the kitchentable and do it that way.

It's back to the vet this week and she's not gonna like that,i just hate having to stress her out..and any other bunny that i take to the vet...i hate taking them away from their comfort zone.



Anyway it's monday today and it's the last day of the Anzac long weekend...so it's back to work tomorrow.

The weather has been quite nice during the day so i took advantage of it and went out the back to tidy up a bit,of course the bunnies came out with me...I took Jack out with me as well....

I just have to post these few pictures cause Chockie just loves the camera..she's always looking at it...such a show bunny!












This picture has a blurry Marley in it but..











Zak






Zak came over the other side of the backyard to come see Jack and me..
















Cassidy cleaning his foot..








I'll post more later..


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 26, 2010)

Cute!! Those bunners are cute! Poor Cassidy. I'm pm'd you about her too. Poor Snuff, whom I will now call Pad, has one in the other eye, just noticed tonight, I'd like to chat w/ you about it.

Thanks, Cheryl!

Lovin' the Blog! All those buns are just heaven!


----------



## hln917 (Apr 26, 2010)

What a great way to start my morning with pics of the buns!! Chockie is such a ham. 

I hear you about the vet. Mine hate the long car ride and I think I'm more stressed than they are. Usually vet visits in my house is an all day event for me. I won't leave the house once we come home so I can monitor them hourly.


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Apr 26, 2010)

Your bunnies are adorable! Lops always make me smile.


----------



## cheryl (Apr 28, 2010)

Crystal..as i told you in pm i'm sorry to hear about Snuff getting cateracts in his other eye..but he will adjust just fine to his new way of living...plus he has a great mum to take care of him :hug:

Helen..Chockie really is such a little ham..she is quite the little character..but such a wonderful little girl...i'm sure that if she were a human..she would be a girly girl who would want nothing but the best..she's the 'just it' bunny'..Miss Princess...we even have proof of her wearing her little tiara lol.

Wabbitmom..thanks!..


----------



## cheryl (Apr 30, 2010)

Charlie had her vet appointment last night at 6:20..her eye is still blocked..and the right one was slightly watering again..Dr Lee flushed Charlie's eye..well he tried..but it's still blocked :?...i was really disappointed cause i was hoping so much that her tear duct would un block,but it didn't!.

We are not inclined to think it's her teeth cause she eats everything...she eats her hay...so..i just don't know..



When Dr Lee had another look at her teeth with that thing with the light that they use to look in the animals mouth (sorry unsure what it's called lol)...anyway as he was looking in Charlies mouth..she kept biting the end of it...and then she bit it really hard that she chewed through half of the end bit lol..it was broken in half lol...i'm like ohh Charlie :shock:..Dr Lee said that was why he used one of his older ones lol...

Now he has something to remember Charlie by lol

Charlie goes back to the vet May 10th


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Apr 30, 2010)

grrr PhotoBucket is down and I cant see the adorable pictures.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 2, 2010)

Great pictures! I just love seeing pictures of your bunny's.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (May 3, 2010)

:inlove: My Jack


----------



## cheryl (May 3, 2010)

Thanks for the lovely comment Dave!



Rebecca..i have a few more pictures ofJack from that day also..will post them!


----------



## hln917 (May 3, 2010)

*cheryl wrote: *


> We are not inclined to think it's her teeth cause she eats everything...


Apparently she also like the doctor's instruments!!:biggrin: 

Yes more pictures!!


----------



## cheryl (May 4, 2010)

*hln917 wrote: *


> *cheryl wrote: *
> 
> 
> > We are not inclined to think it's her teeth cause she eats everything...
> ...



LOL!...yeah she did...i did feel bad about Charlie biting the thing in half though...but hey...she's a bunny lol.



Today at work we had a meeting and cause it's Palmer's 10th anniversary..we were told theyare going to hold a work party at a very fancy restuarant called The wine cellar...you have to be totally dressed up to be able to get in this restuarant...it's not until Sept 4th though...i'm very shy and i'm single..the other girls that i work with will probably be taking their partners and well me with just me lol..but they would really love everyone to go cause the bosses son who is from New Jersey will be joining us...i have met him before and he's a nice guy.

Hehe.it's like four month's away..but i'm already worrying about it..i hate being shy,i just never out grew it..but that's just me .



Cassidy has taken up with using the hay box as a litter box recently..little bugga..


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 4, 2010)

I can understand being nervous at a fancy restaurant. My idea of a fancy restaurant is a place where the waiter/waitress's are not wearing sneakers.

Sounds like a nice time though.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (May 6, 2010)

Why not take your oldest son? I'm not a social person either.


----------



## hln917 (May 7, 2010)

> Today at work we had a meeting and cause it's Palmer's 10th anniversary..we were told theyare going to hold a work party at a very fancy restaurant called The wine cellar...you have to be totally dressed up to be able to get in this restaurant...it's not until Sept 4th though...i'm very shy and i'm single..the other girls that i work with will probably be taking their partners and well me with just me lol..but they would really love everyone to go cause the bosses son who is from New Jersey will be joining us...i have met him before and he's a nice guy.
> 
> Hehe.it's like four month's away..but i'm already worrying about it..i hate being shy,i just never out grew it..but that's just me .




Think the boss' son needs a date? I would love to visit Australia to see your buns!

I hate social gatherings! However I like the food part. I'mvery content staying at home with my buns.


How's Jack today?


----------



## MILU (May 28, 2010)

Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote:


> Your bunnies are so sweet looking and very innocent.



I totally agree. 

Cheryl, your rabbits are SWEET!! I want to hold and kiss them all!


----------



## cheryl (Jun 3, 2010)

Gosh i haven't visited my blog for a while now...so i guess it's time to update things a bit..

Dave..i'm not into 'fancy' restuarant's...i'm just happy to gosomewhere simple...and i hate big gatherings...i would rather stay home...but i know i have to go..well i know i don't have to but the boss..well she's not exactly the big boss but she's like second in charge..she does all his work..and she can also be a bit of a witch lol....it's like if you don't turn up you will probably be looked down upon..ugh!

Rebecca..i thought of taking Anthony but he won't go..he would rather be with his mates..it wouldn't be his thing lol...so yeah i'm on my own...but i'll be sitting with Janet and Paula who i work close with...they will just be with their husbands.

Helen..i would rather be home with my bunnies too...i would feel more comfortable and happy.

I know everyone at work..even though a couple of the guys are jerks there..but i just don't like big parties with lots of people..i'm shy!..but i know i'll get over it and i know when i get home that night i will be like..thankgod i'm home! lol

Vivian..thank's for the lovely comment 



The bunnies are all doing great...Maggie was feeling unwell for two days last week though..it was quite strange cause during the day she was fine...but evening she wouldn't eat and was lying uncomfortably so i picked her up and gave her some infacol and rubbed her tummy...she wouldn't eat anything though....but the next morning she was fine...then that evening she did the same thing as the night before..she wouldn't eat and was lying uncomfortably again...so i gave her some infacol again...but by morning she was fine....i was starting to kinda stress out cause i was getting worried about her and why that happened two nights in a row.

She's fine now though..it was only those two nights...it was just very odd though how it happened the way it did....i don't have any idea how old Maggie is as she was a homeless street bunny that i gave a home to...so of course i worry about her.

Miss princessChocolate Bunny gave me a few kisses a few nights ago...she onlygives me kisses when ever she feels i deserve it lol..my little girl..

Every morning before i go to work i alway's get kisses from Sunshine as she is my major kisser....i say give mummy kiss kiss and she happily licks my nose and face..it's a nice way to 'hop' off to work lol.

Well it's been three days into the start of winter and boy has it been cold...i hate winter and can't wait for it to end...bring on Spring!....boy another three months to wait.


----------



## Nummy (Jun 4, 2010)

I had to stop by and tell you that your rabbits are beautiful! :biggrin:I could only wish to be able to have a few more rabbits at one time!. I love this picture...


> Love the look on her face! :halo


----------



## lionheadbunny21 (Jun 4, 2010)

I love that one too. I want her, she is TOOOO cute! I go to the local petstore here and visit the bunnies and there's a male lop there and I'm just inlove with him  Lops are very friendly little bunnies. My lionheads are very grumpy, unless it's just mine  But I love them 

Oh and Choki all photogenic, How cute


----------



## hln917 (Jun 4, 2010)

Send some of that cool air over this way! Only about 10 degree to cool it down to 70's for us.:biggrin2:

How's Maggie doing? You are so lucky to get your bunny kisses. I'm missing mine from Shades. She's the only one who'll do it but hasn't given any lately.

Okay more pictures please!!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 5, 2010)

Your bunnies are all so beautiful. I love the plethora of LOPS!!! And I always expect Chocolate Bunny to be brown


----------



## Basil24 (Jun 6, 2010)

Wow! What a great blog! You have so many rabbits, I'm jealous!
If I had the money, I'd have a farm full!
They're just so easy to love.
Your lops are just gorgeous and they look like great big cuddle bunnies!
Tina :bunnybutt:


----------



## Basil24 (Jun 8, 2010)

Your Chocolate Bunny is so sweet!
I want to cuddle her off the page!:bunnyhug:


Tina :bunnybutt:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 8, 2010)

*Nummy wrote: *


> I had to stop by and tell you that your rabbits are beautiful! :biggrin:I could only wish to be able to have a few more rabbits at one time!. I love this picture...
> 
> 
> > Love the look on her face! :halo


I just want to kiss her luscious little bunny lips!


----------



## cheryl (Jun 8, 2010)

Oh that picture is actually of Jack..he was such a little character...i love that picture too..

The bunnies say thankyou 

Maggie is doing good Helen..i still don't know why she was like that...it was kinda odd... just gladshe has been her normal self ever since..

Oh and you can have all thecold..i'll gladly share with you..cause as of right now it's blowin' a gale out there and it was pouringnot long ago...i hate this weather..

I just hate the cold..ssd:

On another note..my mum is taking my son Jeremy to Queensland to see my brother..Jeremy has his end of school term holidays then so they are going for two weeks..they're going by plane as it will only take about two hours or so where as if they went by bus it would take three days.

Jeremy is looking forward to going as he has never been on a plane before..i haven't either..so he's quite eager to go.

Well it's past 11:30pm here and i gotta get to sleep..gotta get up early for work..

pictures of the bunnies to come..


----------



## cheryl (Jun 12, 2010)

Well it's a lazy sunday morning here..almost 9am...the weekend has been very quiet cause both my boys have gone away for the long weekend..Queens birthday....so monday is a public holiday yay!...so this morning i turned on tv..i knew there was nothing on anyway..never is on a sunday morning...and channel 7 and 9 have the morning news andon channel 10 is video hitswhich i have not watched for many years now...i just couldn't stand the quietness any longer...and some of the music is just crap lol.

Well i was sitting here on the lounge on my laptop browsing the forum when Ebony hopped out of the loungeroom and went down the hallway to visit Josie,Sunny and Charlie cause that's where they were sitting...after a little while i hear this noise..Ebony comes hopping down the hallway and back into the loungeroom flicking her feet and hopping at the same time lol...she had this really long piece of sticky tape stuck to her foot lol...she was trying to flick it off...i laughed out loud cause she just looked funny cause she had this look on her face like something was after her...i went and took it off her..she was happy after that....silly girl.


----------



## cheryl (Jun 13, 2010)

Well my car registration was due friday 11th...so on Thursday i got the registration papers out of the drawer and put it on the kitchentable so i wouldn't forget about it.

So friday morning i get up and get ready for work and after i did all that i went to go and get the rego papers..i couldn't find it..it wasn't there...i then looked under the table and there it was..all chewed!:shock:..oh my gosh they chewed a lovely pattern all around the edges and there were a few holes in the middle of it and it was crumpled..oh man i was like..little buggas...which one of you bunniesdid this....i was eyeing them each going was it you...or was it you..or you lol.

Before i went to work i asked my son Anthony if he could go pay for it for me as i know i was going to be embarrased to pass those papers over lol...Anthony says 'no way..i'm not gonna get looked at strange'..i said 'gee thanks' lol

So i stopped at the post office and handed the rego papers over to the guy...he looked at itand then said 'a bit hungry were we?' and laughed....hehe i said no..it was one of my bunnies..i was so embarrased...it's not the first time though...the bunnies have gotten hold of other papers as well :rollseyes

Well i couldn't even see how much i was to pay..i couldn't remember either..as who ever chewed the paper..chewed the bit that said the amount.

Bunnies!..such little buggas lol


----------



## MILU (Jun 13, 2010)

LOL 
At least these episodes make beautiful stories. Same thing happened to me a number of times. I have some friends who always want me to read their books but I never take them. I know what's gonna happen....


----------



## cheryl (Jun 14, 2010)

I know Vivian...i have lost a lot of papers...one day my son Jeremy left his homework on the coffee table...umm some little bunny reached up and dragged it off the table and chewed it :shock:...



Well talking of bunnies chewing things...it's monday here..and it's a public holiday so nothing is open except my local supermarket which is just a small one..i needed some milk and other stuff so i went and had a shower and got dressed and i went to put my good jacket on cause it's cold here..winter sucks...well lo and behold what did i find in one of the sleeves...some little bunny had chewed a little hole in it..i was like 'oooo those bunnies'...it was either Wally or Riley as they are in my room...i know it was my fault cause i left it on my bed :rollseyes..but luckily it was just the sleeve..i can roll that up just a bit as it's a little long in the arms anyway.

It was like another time about two months ago i was wearing my jeans and i just happened to look down and i noticed little bunny teeth had been at my jeans...ugh..again it was either Wally or Riley.



I'm just now relaxing with a nice hot milo


----------



## cheryl (Jun 14, 2010)

Well this is the end of my long weekend,it's just after10pm..i'm in bed on my laptop for a bit...four days with no boys at home...Jeremy had friday off as it was a pupil free day from school...i missed them both all weekend.

So it's back to work tomorrow..which will be a Tuesday..so i hope my week goes by quick.

Oh i was thinking that i must take some new pictures of my rattie girls..i haven't taken any for a while...they're just the cutest lil girls..i may do that after work tomorrow if i feel like it...or i might wait till the weekend...dunno yet...i must also get pictures of the bunnies posted as well...i'm slacking off 



I just heard Chocolate Bunny telling the others that she cannot wait until spring time...she hates the cold weather and winter has only just begun....then i heard the others mumbling a bit..they all hate the cold LOL!



Goodnight bun buns :big kiss:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jun 14, 2010)

Since the amount was chewed off then your registration was free!


----------



## MILU (Jun 14, 2010)

Here in Brazil, whenever children don't do their homework (out of being lazy), they tell teachers "dog chewed my homework". It's an old story every teacher knows it's a lie. People in general may use the same excuse for other things, too.. it sounds even worse when we have to say a RABBIT did it!!! LOL
Rabbits aren't common pets here and people don't know they like to chew paper. Mine, besides paper, chews phone cords, laptop chargers, mouse cables, remote control buttons (a delicacy), etc.....


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jun 15, 2010)

Hey Cheryl, haven't looked at your blog in a while. Love the stories of your naughty boys.

Vivian, My first 3 bunnies chewed numerous phone cords in my parents bedroom since it was so accessible. lol

I've almost lost a phone charger. I have 1 remote with missing buttons, my parents tv remote is missing a lot of buttons. oh yah my boy Snnokium pulled my ESC key off my laptop


----------



## cheryl (Jun 16, 2010)

Haha Dave..i wish!

Vivian..yep,i think that excuse is used world wide..well mostly lol...that's what i said to Jeremy that day it happened...i said oh how am i going to write a note explaining that a bunny ate your homework LOL...i wish i was there to have seen her reaction,that happened a while ago now.

I cannot tell you how much stuff i have lost..clothes,my kitchen table has teeth marks engraved in the legs..umm phone chargers..they got hold of my eldest son Anthonys phone charger and chomped it in half..umm they have chewed the wall up to bunny level where they have stood on their back legs to reach higher..umm my laptop charger has chew marks in it..ohh the list is endless.

A few years ago now,my mum came to stay with me for a week and of course where my mum goes her knitting goes...i told her do not leave her bag on the floor unattended..well we went out the back for a while and when we came in we caught Marley sitting in the bag and Chocolate Bunny was up on her hind legs with her two front legs on the bag..she wanted in on the action..umm a ball of wool had rolled across the loungeroom floor whichCassidy was sniffingand a few stitches had been pulled off her knitting needle...well well well my mum had lollies in there didn't she!and the bunnies were trying to get at them LOL.



Rebecca i cannot believe Snookiums pulled the ESC key right of the laptop..what a lil bugga lol.

Bunnies huh!..just what would we do without them lol



Oh yeah..not about bunnies this time but rats...sometime in 2004 we had our first pet rats...Sleepy..Missy and Poppy..well one day without thinking i had taken my brand new jumper off and just plopped it on top of the rats cage and didn't think no more about it..well hours later i happened to walk past their cage and oh my gosh..somehow the arm of my jumper had been pulled in as far as they could get it and ripped it to shreds..i learned my lesson that day lol.



Well it was my birthday today 16th...i think it should be compulsury that everyone should stay home from work on their birthday :nod..Janet the lady i work with surprised me with a pair of bunny slippers..everyone there knows i'm bunny crazy and i'm known as the bunny girl lol.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jun 16, 2010)

[align=center]It's still the 16th here. [/align]

[align=center]Happy Birthday Cheryl[/align]

[align=center]:birthday[/align]
arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:

arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:


----------



## mistyjr (Jun 16, 2010)

Yes, It is!! Happy Birthday!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 16, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Cheryl! Sorry it wasn't up in the side menu sooner. I got a late start this morning.


----------



## Myia09 (Jun 16, 2010)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## MILU (Jun 16, 2010)

Happy birthday!!! I hope you're having a great day!
I agree people shouldn't have to work on their b-day.

:toast: arty0002: :birthday

I thought I was the only person on Earth who has lots of furniture and stuff eaten by rabbit. I have 2 kinds of clothes. One for going out and one for staying at home with MILU. These have holes, made by MILU, of course. I always hope nobody ever sees me dressing them. 
Every time I replace a piece, let's say a shirt, it immediately gets bitten by him again, so there's no point in wearing new clothes every day. He bites shirts, sweatshirts, pants, socks, shoes, sandals, etc... whatever he can get. I don't recall if it was MILU or my other bunny Fedorento who, as a baby, entered in the bathroom, reached the toilet paper biting a tip and ran all over the hall with the toilet paper in his mouth, forming a "trail" of t.p. across the bathroom and hall. That happened about twice - then I learned that my rabbit isn't afraid of the bathroom as he is of the kitchen, and that it's a good idea to ALWAYS keep the bathroom door closed. 
He was in such joy though, as if he conquered a trophy running all proud of his loot all over the hall and seeing how that weird thing made a white path after him... hehehe. It's likely that the looter was Fedorento - he looked like Milu.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jun 27, 2010)

Very Happy belated birthday! So what did you do to celebrate your 30th birthday?


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 26, 2010)

Oh Cheryl...How is everybun doing?


----------



## cheryl (Jul 27, 2010)

Sorry everyone i have been meaning to reply for a while now...i just didn't get around to it.

Thanks for the birthday wishes everyone...lets just hope next year comes a little bit slower...somehow i don't think it will though...it seems like when you hit a certain age then that's it the years just start to fly by really fast lol.

Sadly Dave i didn't do anything for my birthday...hehe 30..yep 

Vivian...i giggled at what you wrote..i always find it amusing when my buns get into mischief cause it's a bunny..you know what i mean..you just wouldn't expect a bun to get into mischief...silly lil things they are lol.

Well to start off,i just have to say how beautiful the weather has been the last couple of days....it has been feeling like spring here...not bad for it being the middle of winter here..kinda weird...it's mean't to rain again in the next couple of days anyway.

My mum and Jeremy came back from Queensland last wednesday...i missed Jeremy so much..i didn't see him for three weeks..it's good to have him back home...so it's back to school this week..he's happy to see his friends again.

All the buns are well..everybunny is all happy and hoppy..

Jeremy and me was sitting in the loungeroom last night watching tv..then Jeremy said 'mum look at Cassidy'..so i looked over and he was sitting in the shoe box..i giggled at his cause he just looked so cute in there...i was able to get a few pictures of him befor i disturbed him and he hopped out..

you can just see Ebony in the background..



















And just a picture of my son Jeremy with Jessy...they were staying with Jessy's mum in Queensland..

Both of my boys have a vietnamese dad..i'm aussie(i know i have mentioned it a few times before and no we are not together,i left him)..that's why they have such beautiful tanned skin..i'm so jealous of my boys lol

Jeremy is 14 years old and will be 15 on Nov 27th...Anthony is 19 and will be 20 on Oct 4th :shock:..boy times flies


----------



## hln917 (Jul 27, 2010)

Happy Belated Birthday Cheryl! 

Cute picture of Cassidy, can you just pack up the box and ship it to me?:biggrin2: 

You're lucky you're having nice weather there. We've been having a heat wave here. I don't mind the hot weather so much, it's the concern for the buns. I'm always rushing home just to make sure they're ok.

Your son is very handsome!


----------



## cheryl (Aug 7, 2010)

Thanks for the lovely comments Helen....and no..Cassidy stays right here lol..



Anyway i have a bit of sad news...I lost my little rattie girl Macey on Thursday the 5th...on tuesday i took the rats out of their cage for their eveningrun around time and i always hold them for a bit before i put them down well thats when i noticed this little tiny lump near her ear...i'm like aww man not a tumour....by thursday it was really big...i couldn't believe how fast it grew.

So as it was affecting her eating and drinking...i had no choice but to take her to the vet and get her PTS...the vet agreed that it was probably a cancerous tumour especially since how fast it grew...a few tear drops fell as i said goodbye to her....i got the vet to wrap her up in a blanket that i bought especially for her and we buried her under the apple tree..

Looking back at Maceys pictures and that..i can see that her right eye always looked 'different' i thought it was just her..it just looked more red than the other eye..she had no lumps or anything though....so i'm thinking she probably had it underlying there since she was little cause i have had them for around two and half years..they are both about three years old or just a bit older..

I gave Macey and her sister Violet a home as my niece Samantha friend was looking for a home for them....my sister was going to take them but then she changed her mind so she asked me so of course i agreed....i didn't really wan't any rat's cause we had three beautiful girls a few years ago and they all died of tumours..and their short little lives are heart breaking..

But anyway i agreed to take them...whoa it was hard to handle them cause they would bite..and hard...the poor little things were scared and they didn't really get any attention from their previous ownereither...so it took a lot of patienceand band aids lol...but after a long while they both gained my trust and they both slowly stopped biting and became loveable little girls...Violet is the shy one..she such a sweet girl..when i give her a piece of food she takes it very gently from my hand...where as when i would give Macey something..well i had to watch my fingers otherwise i would definitely had lost them...she was no lady at all lol

I think Violet is missing her as she seems to be hanging around the front of the cage...she doesn't usually do that...yesterday she was just lying in her blankie with her little head sticking out...she looked very lonly...poor girl...i hate seeing her on her own...she doesn't understand where her little friend has gone..



Is this your tail or mine...

Macey is the white one..





















Missing your cute wriggling little nosey..


----------



## Myia09 (Aug 7, 2010)

I am sorry for your loss 
You have beautiful ratties!


----------



## MILU (Aug 7, 2010)

Cheryl, I'm so sorry to hear about Macey... she was a beautiful rattie girl for sure! RIP Macey... :angel:
How are all the other cuties? It's good that you have them to make you happy. Nobody can give us joy as they can, don't you think? They make us smile even when they fool us or act naughty... keep posting pics and stories of your buns and Violet!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Aug 10, 2010)

Sorry about your loss.


----------



## hln917 (Aug 15, 2010)

Sorry about your loss Cheryl.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Aug 16, 2010)

Aw, Cheryl, I'm sorry to hear about Macey, what a cutie.


----------



## cheryl (Aug 17, 2010)

Hi guys..sorry i hadn't replied sooner..

Thanks guys i appreciate all that......it's been just over a week now since violet lost Macey...she seemed a bit lost for a while..wondering where her sissy went....which is natural i know...but it's just sad when one of your pets loses a friend...it's sad..

She is doing ok though...boy the cage has never been so tidy since i took the both of them in lol...they used to love playing with each other....i just could never keep their cage clean as in their blankets and stuff...i would always make it look nice while they had their nightly free run time..but by morning it was always trashed..they wouldpull their fleece blankets of the shelf..goodness they wouldeven roll their wooden tunnel thing of the shelflol..haha i could just imagine that..Macey and violet pushing it off the edge lol...my rattie girls are definitely not girls lol.....so yeah..the cage is tidy now.

I was thinking of getting her a friend..but i'm not going to as when Violet goes that's it no more rats..but i will keep the cage just in case something comes up again.

I love rats..i really do..they are such sweet little creatures.



I still haven't gotten around to uploading any pictures of the bunnies yet..haha i'm slack...well tonight when i came home from work..i let the bunnies outside to play i was busy tidying up and stuff when i notice Chocolate Bunny digging in the dirt..i go over to her and she looks at me with all dirt over her nose lol..my little princess had a dirty nose..how could that be? lol..not my little lady..well she did..so i quickly ran inside to grab the camera and guess what?!..i couldn't find it..my son had taken it out with him...ugh just when i had a great picture of the most beautiful girl..

Well speaking of Chocolate Bunny...Chocolate Bunny was just hanging out in the kitchen,so i layed down beside her and started patting her..i got near her tummy when i felt this small lump...i could not tell you just how fast i sat up to check her properly and i panicked..but guess what it was..a bit of poop was stuck in her fur LOL!...oh my gosh i was so relieved lol

All the bunnies are doing good..i really must get some updated pictures of the buns though.

And Vivian i do agree with you 100%


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Aug 17, 2010)

*cheryl wrote: *


> I still haven't gotten around to uploading any pictures of the bunnies yet..haha i'm slack...well tonight when i came home from work..i let the bunnies outside to play i was busy tidying up and stuff when i notice Chocolate Bunny digging in the dirt..i go over to her and she looks at me with all dirt over her nose lol..my little princess had a dirty nose..how could that be? lol..not my little lady..well she did..so i quickly ran inside to grab the camera and guess what?!..i couldn't find it..my son had taken it out with him...ugh just when i had a great picture of the most beautiful girl..


Thats too bad, but I bet she knew that so you couldn't document her having a dirty face!


----------



## cheryl (Aug 24, 2010)

Haha yeah Dave...if she only knew LOL!



Speaking of Chocolate Bunny..i got a call from my son Anthonythis afternoon saying that Chockie is not eating and she's just lying there like she has gas..he has seen the other bunnies so he has some idea when something is wrong.

So i left work early to go be with Chockie...i gave her some infacol and syringed her some water....her tummy was quiet so i massaged it for her...aww my poor Choc..

I'm going to give her some more infacol shortly and i'll see how she goes..

When one of my bunnies is sick..all i want to do is just hold them tight and tell them everything will be alright...but who wants to be cuddled when your not well..so i lay with them and just comfort them....i hate it when one of my buns is not well!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Aug 24, 2010)

I hope she is feeling better.


----------



## cheryl (Aug 25, 2010)

Chocolate Bunny is fine now...she was eating hay with Marley and Maggie this morning....it's such a nice sight to see them eat after not being well.



The last couple of days have been miserable,the days have been like 13*C...almighty cold..raining all day..ugh i hate winter...thank goodness it will be over this month...sept is the start of spring..yay!..


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Aug 30, 2010)

Can u get vid of all bunners? Hee, some separate, whatever, I have to see all the bunz, cute.:biggrin2:


----------



## Bunny parents (Oct 3, 2010)

Hello Cheryl,
How are you and your bunnies ?


----------



## cheryl (Oct 6, 2010)

Hi Vircia..i'm great thankyou and so are the bunnies...they are even better now that we are in spring here and the weather is finally warming up..so the bunnies are hopping mad for those beautiful days 



I haven't posted pictures of my bunnies for a long time now..my bad..but i have been putting new pictures onto my facebook...have only started with a few though.

I just have to post this picture for a teaser though..man Chocolate Bunny is just a beautiful girl!..i just love that little dark patch of fur on her nose...so cute!!...she is sitting with her hunky lil man Zak..

I would try and send the link to my picturesfrom my facebook..but not sure how to do it...so will just add the pictures tomorrow or sometime.

I took this picture and a few others a couple of days ago..



And just a bit of sad news...my last rattie girl Violet had to be put to sleep about a month ago...she had something wrong with her as she kept falling over and was lethargic and stopped eating as much..the vet thought she might have had a tumour in her head as she had a few seizures the last few months...and after i had to put her sissy Macey to sleep earlier before as she had a huge lump on the side of her head near her eye.....Violet missed Macey so very much and she was just never the same after that...plus she was getting old as well...the vet had even given me death certificates for both girls...i miss both the girls..they both used to climb their cage like little monkeys..they were just the cutest creatures.


----------



## Bunny parents (Oct 6, 2010)

Oh, Cheryl I'm terribly sorry for your loss. But then again, at the rainbow bridge, two sister reunites and never have to be apart from each other for forever. Putting our lovely pets to sleep is one hardest part, but we saved them from being suffering. I'm sure we will meet them again...one day. 
By the way, I deeply fall in love with Chocolate Bunny ! She's so gorgeous and super cute !!! I have to show your bunny's pic to my husband. he's crazy about bunnies with brown color. If only Australia is a bit closer, I'll kidnap her :weee: Till that time, please give her tons of kisses from me :hearts


----------



## cheryl (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks Vircia..

Your right..both the girls are happily reunited and together forever..

And yeah Chocolate Bunny is such a special girl..she is such a little Queen bunny..thanks for your lovely comment on her..


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 6, 2010)

Sorry for your loss.

Great picture of Chocolate Bunny, so cute.


----------



## cheryl (Oct 9, 2010)

Thanks Dave..

I know Chocolate Bunny is just a precious little bunny..but then i say that about all of my buns anyway lol...i just love em all to bits.



Well on the 16th..next Saturday my son Anthony will finally be on his way to Thailand...his first trip overseas..he is just so excited...i told him he has to take a ton of pictures ..


----------



## cheryl (Oct 9, 2010)

Yeah i know i'm just the most perfect girl..









Yep what can i say..


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 10, 2010)

Such a cute picture.

Is this a business or vacation trip for him?


----------



## Bunny parents (Oct 10, 2010)

Lovely Chocolate Bunny. Such a sweet face. 
A trip to Thailand ??? :shock: Cheryl, I'm originally from Thailand. Yep, I'm Thai :blushan: Your son is going to BKK ? OMG !!! I miss my home !!!! Pls tell your son that I ask him a little favour ; " pls tell Thailand that I miss her so !!!! :cry1:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 11, 2010)

Hey, whats up with you and the buns? I hope everything is o.k.


----------



## MILU (Mar 9, 2011)

We need more updates and pics of you and the bunnies.. they're so cute!


----------



## cheryl (Jul 5, 2012)

I wanted to update my blog for a couple of weeks now since i came back on the forum,hadn't been on the laptop for over a year wow what a year it was for me..it was quite a mixed emotional time.
So here i am and i'm trying to figure how to start this..i'm starting to feel this pain in my heart at the moment cause i have to update on my bunnies...i'm gonna cry through this as i still haven't gotten over thing's..ok here we go...

I lost all my bunnies to myxi last April..oh my god!!.
I had noticed Marley wasn't looking to well one day and her eyes were red all around her eyelids,so i made an appointment for later that afternoon..after the vet finished examining her..he gave me the bad news...myxamotosis..he told me he has had quite a few people come in the last few weeks with their bunnies all showing the same symptoms...he said myxi is pretty bad this year cause of all the rain we were having back then....and i found out it was pretty bad in quite a few suburbs.
I have had bunnies for over eight years and never had a problem,my bunnies are indoors but they go out to play during the day....
I have dealt in quite a few situation's with my bunnies in the past..like Jack my disabled bunny who i cared for nine months not being able to hop...Josie had her leg dislocated but the vet popped it back in and she was great...then Daisy who had her hip joint removed....then lulu who was blind...Josie had head tilt...I went through a long hard battle with Pippi who had health issues due to EC...

This time a virus took not one but all my bunnies...i couldn't do anything...i sat in the vets office and cried...what was i to do?..i felt helpless...i have anxiety and stress issues and i don't do well in stressful situations...i just cry

My bunnies are gone..except for Cassidy he's my blind boy...he's been having issues with his eyes so he had been kept seperate from the others for quite a while...that is the only explaination the vet gave me why Cassidy didn't get myxi.
It was hard not having bunnies around me..i had been used to it for eight years..they were inside....i miss them terribly my heart still hurts for them everyday...they didn't deserve this at all...no bunny domestic or wild needs to die such a horrific death...i found out they have the virus in their systen for two weeks before they even show any signs at all....so the poor bunny hasn't really much of a chance anyway.

Here in Australia we are not allowed the myxi vaccine...they have it but just won't allow it....it's unfair and many people have signed petitions but it just gets over looked....cause bunnies here are just classed as pests...

Well my bunnies are gone taken from me..the vet even had tears in her eyes as well...goodness it was a heart breaking time...i didn't think i was ever gonna stop crying for the bunnies i lost....they were my everything.
They're in my thought's everyday....and i always tell them that i love them so....if i just could hold each one of them again..oh how that would feel..i miss them

To all my beautiful wonderful special bunnies..mummy loves and missis you all so badly...nose kisses to all...
until we meet again....


----------



## JimD (Jul 5, 2012)

I'm so sorry Cheryl. 

Words fail me right now.

It just not fair....not to lose all of your bunnies. 
Especially when there's a way to save them and your not allowed to use it.

Binky free little ones.
We'll see you on the other side some day.
ray::rainbow:



We'll be keeping you& Cassidy in our thoughts and prayers.

:hug2:


----------



## ZRabbits (Jul 5, 2012)

My heartfelt condolences for your loss. 

K


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 6, 2012)

Oh Cheryl, I'm truely at a loss of what to say.

Binky Free "Little Ones":rainbow:

Hugs:hug1

Susan:cry4:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jul 6, 2012)

*JimD wrote: *


> I'm so sorry Cheryl.
> 
> Words fail me right now.
> 
> ...



I couldn't say it any better, I am so sorry.


----------



## agnesthelion (Jul 6, 2012)

Oh. My. Goodness.I teared up a little just reading your post. I am so sorry :cry1:


----------



## wendymac (Jul 6, 2012)

Cheryl, I am so sorry for your loss. You are in my thoughts and prayers. Truly heartbreaking...


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 6, 2012)

Oh Cheryl, I am so, so sorry. After all you've been through with them, to lose them all together - that's so heartbreaking.

I signed an online petition about getting vaccines accepted in Australia, but I guess nothing happened. I know in the UK they are now giving a joint vaccination for both Myxi and VHD. It is so frustrating that they won't allow it over there where you are.

How is little Cassidy getting on?

Sending hugs your way

Jan


----------



## cheryl (Jul 6, 2012)

Thanks everyone,

I'm going to cry as i write this again...this has affected me so much.....i had to take five bunnies at once to be put to sleep...they went to the vet together..and died together....oh boy this is hard so...so hard....i still see their little faces looking at me for the last time ..i kissed them all and watched as the vet took them away....i sat there and cried and cried:

My beautiful little princess Chocolate Bunny was the last to leave me..i thought she was going to be ok...i got my hopes up...but she soon started showing symptoms.
I loved all my bunnies so much...but you know how every bunny holds that special place in your heart but there is always that one bunny who squeezes in just that little bit more..and that girl was my baby girl..Chocolate Bunny.
After they all left me...i felt empty..my home felt empty..i had bunnies around me for over eight years....they had been my saviours so many times...they brightened up my life...my home...they brought so much to my life..they will never know how innocently they have touched my life.

I looked at Cassidy and said it's just me and you now boy...i hugged him so tight..i just never want to let go.
Cassidy is doing well thank goodness...he ended up in the emergency vet a few months ago as his eye swelled up for some reason...the vet gave me some ointment to put on his eye and it seems much better now.

Goodness.. Cassidy has been blind for about five years now...wow time flies....he's just over seven and half years old and doing great..

Thanks again everyone


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 6, 2012)

Oh my God! I had to take my little 13 1/2 Mini Rex to the vet last month for the final trip and could barely handle that. I can't imagine what you are going thru, words utterly fail all of us at times like this. We are so sorry for your loss. Blessed Be.


----------



## cheryl (Jul 6, 2012)

Jan..it's good to hear from you..

Myxamotosis is just shocking...that is no way for a bunny to die....those poor wild bunnies that have to suffer till the end.
I just keep asking why..why did this happen now...after all these years of having bunnies in my life...and just like that my bunnies are gone.

I've signed petitions before..the government really don't care...it is unfair....us bunny owners here just want to do the right thing for our furbabies..it's sad..


----------



## cheryl (Jul 6, 2012)

Thankyou Larry...
I have anxiety and stress issues...so you can just imagine how distraught i was....it was such a heart breaking time...my poor bunnies..


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 6, 2012)

Oh god reading this just breaks my heart. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## cheryl (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks Ali..

It still shocks me that i lost my bunnies just through a bite of a mozzie that was infected with myxi....just like that they're gone...and i couldn't stop it from happening..


----------



## myheart (Jul 8, 2012)

I have such a knot in my stomach from reading your post...

Cheryl, I am so sorry you had to go through such a horrible day with your babies. I hope you had someone with you for support and to drive you home. How numb you must have felt... I couldn't even begin to imagine how much you hurt.

Prayers to you and to Cassidy. ray:

Prayers to all of your beautiful Bridge Bunnies. ray:


----------



## cheryl (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks Janet,

i'm just so thankful that Cassidy is still here with me....for him not to get myxi was just one in a hundred...as my vet said it was probably due to him being seperate from the others at the time.

It was hard..i cry a lot when i'm stressed....my bunnies were my world....i knew that one day they would leave me.....but not through something like myxamotosis.....no matter how hard i tried to protect them...they were inside bunnies....they were part of my family for eight years..they were around me..i come home i see my bunnies...this is what hurts...they all went around the same time.....it was a little hard to get over....wake up and it's like it's quiet..there's no noise in the house....no chewing on boxes....nothing.....just like that....silence ......that hurts alot..


----------



## Pipp (Jul 9, 2012)

:bigtears: no words... just tears.


----------



## naturestee (Jul 9, 2012)

Oh god Cheryl, I can't even imagine what you have gone through. I just can't understand why the government won't let you have myxi vaccines for pet rabbits. They require yearly boosters anyway, it's not like escaped or dumped pets would cause the wild rabbits to become immune. *sigh*

I am sending so many hugs over the ocean to you, and I'm going to go cuddle my rabbits now.


----------



## cheryl (Jul 9, 2012)

Yep Sas..i have shed those tears do darn much...i cry for the bunnies that i lost..

Angela...it's sad that were not allowed the vaccine here..the government is unfair...they don't wanna listen to people.

I would hear people losing their buns through myxi...and i would think how devestated that person must feel....yeah i felt it too....losing them all....wow how did i get through that!!....it was tough..
All my precious bunnies...gone from my life...Sally who runs SA rabbit rescue told me also that myxi was at it's worst last year due to all the rain fall we had...

Oh boy that's something i never thought would happen to my bunnies...for so many years i had my bunnies and then just like that they're gone....as you can tell i just feel so hurt and angry still..


----------



## luvthempigs (Jul 12, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss....Stay strong and hold Cassidy tight. He is there to help you through this difficult time :rose:


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jul 13, 2012)

My heart goes out to you Cheryl. I would crawl in a cave and not (want) to come out either. Horrible myxi. Outright awful that nothing is done, and people in high places don't care. do not care. Your precious companions and soulmate friends. Yes, there are extra special ones who touch your heart so very deeply. Give more TLC to Cassidy. My eyes filled with tears while reading your update post, and then flipping through your blog pages. 

I hope that Karla has seen them in the rainbow fields ~ and will come to play. Lots of love to you. Special precious beings.


----------



## cheryl (Jul 14, 2012)

Thankyou Maria..i appreciate your kind words..

Treasuredfriend..thankyou so much for your thoughts..myxi is devestating....my bunnies all got the red puffy eyes...the hot ears...the vet checked them over and their genital area was swollen..ohh boy i want to get these images out of my head but i can't cause i seen it....seeing pictures of bunnies with myxi on the web is painful to see,but seeing my precious bunnies with red puffy eyes will stay with me forever.....i keep repeating myself but no bunny wild or domestic should suffer like that....at least i could do something to end this for my bunnies but the ones in the wild have to suffer for weeks until they die in pain....it's bloody cruel!.....i'm angry what's happened..


I'm so sorry to hear about Karla....she was an inspiration to me as you helped me with my disabled bunny Jack....i thankyou for all you have done for me...i wish i could give you a hug and say thankyou for everything..


I miss my bunnies terribly....my heart still aches for them....i have Cassidy though...so i'm thankful i had a bunny left to cuddle ......not nice what happened to my beloved bunnies..


----------

